# Eure Lustigsten Randomraids?



## Shîlunâ (30. Januar 2010)

Soo... der Thread hier ist Allgemein für eure " Lustigsten Random Raids "

Naja.. hatte Letzte Woche einen netten kleinen PDk 10 Raid - Ohne GC, wollte einfach mal wieder Spontan mal reinsehen wies läuft..
So weit so gut...Gormok der Pfähler, Voran Helden! 2x Pfählen Tank tot? Ähh okay..

Auf die HP Geschaut vorm Nächsten Try Gebuffed 27k HP...Naja...fands dennoch Lustig wie er Umgekippt ist der gute Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (30. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich weiss nicht ob mans lustig nennen kann.
Schwarzfelstiefen. Dudu Tank der ständig Aggro verliert. (Ich bin Resto-Schami)

Ich meine: das mit dem aggro halten klappt ja noch nicht gaanz so gut, aber mal schauen.
Antwort des tanks: ja lol, mit der skillung xD xD xD

Da war ich ein bisschen verwirrt, und sah mir seine Skillung an, und musste verärgert feststellen, dass er eigentlich ein Baum ist. -.-
Ich meinte dann zu ihm, nur weil es schneller geht als Tank im Dungeon Finder ne Gruppe zu finden, müsse er das nicht machen.
Anwort war nur: QQ

Paar mobs weiter, muss ich kurz mana reggen. Das stört das Pseudo-Bärchen wenig und pullt den nächsten Raum. Er stirbt. Er flamt. 

Wie war das noch? Ach ja: QQ!

Musste ich auch schmunzeln, obwohls nicht wirklich lustig war für die Gruppe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shîlunâ (30. Januar 2010)

Au ja... jetzt wo du mich an Heal dudu als Tank errinnerst...

Oh Gott, will nich dran Denken =) Als in PDC NHC ein Dudu Tank war mit ca 25k hp - und in Heal specc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Generalknight (30. Januar 2010)

erinert mich an einen Pala der Gundrak HC tanken wollte (mit 478 verteidigung 23 k live und vergelter geskillt X_x)


aber lustigster Wipe ever bei mir Naxx 25 bei Noth dem Seuchenfürsten.
OK alles berreitet sich auf den Kampf vor, wärend dem Buffen erklärt der Raidleader was jeder tun soll jeder klickt bei Bereitschaftscheck auf ja.
Mit lauten gebrüll stürmt die ganze Grp mit mir als Tank an vorderster Front auf Noth zu, Hero wird gezündet....

Dann ein gleisendes licht ein knall, aus dem Licht erheben sich 3 Engel und ein einsamer Tank an Noth.. und die stimme des Raidleader der halb im lachen frage was zum henker war das jetzt udn ein andere der mit vor lachen zitternder stimme frage wer den Entfluchte.

ka warum aber alle fanden den Wipe lustig rgendwie ^^


----------



## Morvkeem (30. Januar 2010)

Hmm vor nem Halben Jahr, FDS Funraid ich mit meinem Hunter war damals noch 74 also machte das ganze auch zum Teil für nettes Gear.

Dann mitten im Kampf gegen Ala'ar gehen mir die Pfeile aus, also habe ich im Nahkampf weitergemacht. Das ist aber keinem aufgefallen. dann weiter beim 3. Boss gibt es einen Fast-wipe bei dem nur ich und ein Healer überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . daraufhin postet einer Recount in den raid-chat und wer ist an erster stelle ? Ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab also im Nahkampf auf lvl 74 mehr Schaden gemacht als mancher 80er mit T7++ eqip.

Naja dann wurde ich gekickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War mir aber auch egal T5 Schulter hab ich bekommen und die Erfahrung eines Tollen Randome-Raids gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (30. Januar 2010)

Wäre wohl eindeutig Archavonskammer. Eher gesagt Emalon.

Ich habe mal Lust mir ein wenig die Zeit bei Emalon und Archavon etwas zu vertreiben. Im Handelschannel ist auch grad wer auf der Suche und ich Schliesse mich mit meinem Magier an. Nachdem der Raid voll ist und es mal alle geschafft haben da hin zu kommen. 

"Brauche Port"
/who xyz 
xyz befindet sich in Daleran
/facepalm

Gebufft und los gehts. Absolute normale gruppe. wo wie immer einige in der einstürzenden Decke drin stehen bleiben. Kurze Taktikbesprechung vor Emalon und los gehts:

Pull1:
Irgendwie schaffen es die Tanks nicht den Boss und die Adds zu trennen. Bis das geklärt ist kommt es auch schon zum Wipe

Pull2:
Diesmal klappt die Aufteilung, aber ein DD zieht Aggro. Natürlich macht keiner Dmgstopp, so dass nicht nur einer stirbt. Wipe

Pull3:
Aufteilung + Aggro klappt diesmal und es geht etwas weiter. Das erste Add wir rechtzeitig getötet. Diesmal könnte es klappen. Nächtes Add wird geleich aufgeladen. Nahkämpfer laufen schon rüber ich dreh Kamera. Aufladen kommt ... aber wo ist das überladene Add??? jeder ist verwirrt und steht kurz rum. Bis allen klar wird. Das Add steht im Boss. Der Addtank hatte es nicht geschafft, das Add nach dem spawnen ab zu spotten. Nahkämpfer drehen um. Fernkämpfer wechseln Ziel. Und versuchens noch zu retten, aber ist klar. die Zeit reicht nicht mehr. Aber da kamm mir meine Erfahrungen mit meinen Paladin zu gute und ich wand eine leicht abgewandelte Taktik aller Palas an.
cast Eisblock
Nova abwarten
cast Ruhestein
Danach zerfiel der Raid, da es klar war, das es mit dieser Gruppe nicht klappen wird.

So. Man könnte meinen das war die Ggeschichte, aber eigentlich ist das nur die Einleitung.

Nächster Tag. Eine Bekannte Whispert mich an, ob ich nicht Lust auf einen Rnd Raid habe ... soll Archavon gehen. Da ich sie schon etwas länger kenne nehme ich an. Wieder das übliche Mitglieder suchen und ran porten.
"Brauche Port"
/who
...

Pull1:
Irgendwie schaffen es die Tanks nicht den Boss und die Adds zu trennen. Bis das geklärt ist kommt es auch schon zum Wipe

Pull2:
Diesmal klappt die Aufteilung, aber ein DD zieht Aggro. Natürlich macht keiner Dmgstopp, so dass nicht nur einer stirbt. Wipe

Irgenwie kriege ich das Gefühl, das ich das irgendwie schon einmal erlebt habe. Irgendwann in einer weit vergangenen Zeit.

Pull3:
Ist zwar nicht genauso wie der Tag zuvor, aber irgendwie endet er genau gleich. Eisblock Ruhestein.

Hab schon keine Lust mehr, aber wegen der Bekannten mache ich noch einen Try mit.

Pull4:
Aber leider läuft hier wieder etwas absolute nicht so wie es laufen sollte. Weiß nicht mehr genau was es war, aber man merkt, das der Wipe unabwendbar ist. Und das große laufen beginnt. eine 6er Grp läuft Richtung Ausgang und ich mitten drin (Ruhestein hat ja leider CD). Dank Blinzeln habe ich einen kleinen Vorsprung und das Ziel ist vor Augen. Aber das Add ist bereits überladen und die Zeit tickt runter. Bald wird ersichtlich, das keiner von uns den Ausgang rechtzeitig erreichen wird, bevor die Explosion uns alle dahin raffen wird. Doch dann denke ich ein wenig nach und

cast Eisblock

Möchte zu gerne wissen, was meine kleine Laufgruppe in dem Moment gedacht hat, als sie mich in meinem Panicroom verschwinden sah. Aber egal sie laufen ja noch. Als sie auf meiner Höhe angekommen sind. Rööööms Explosion und 5 Sterbeanimationen um mich rum. Raus aus dem Eisblock und ohne Probleme den Ausgang erreicht.

Raid verlassen, aber dank dem Eisblock mit 2 mal weniger Repkosten und komischerweise einem Lächeln im Gesicht.


Zusatz: Waren sicher ein paar Wipes noch dazwischen, aber die wahren dann nur ähnlich wie die anderen gelagert. Und es ist schon nen Weilchen her (Halt noch kein Koralon drinne), weswegen da sicher was vergessen wurde. Aber das wesentliche hat sich so zugetragen^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (30. Januar 2010)

Da fällt mir grad was ein^^
Das war vor etwa einem jahr, ein FunRaid in FdS. Ein lvl 80 Krieger Tank und mich (lvl 80 DK) als SecTank und ein lvl 80 Jäger und einige andere.
Erster Raum
Wir stehen alle noch da und buffen uns durch bis der Jäger plötzlich nach vorne geht. Da stehen aber 4 Gegner?! Noch ein Stück weiter...und noch ein Stück weiter...die gegner sind gepullt und wollen den Jäger hauen. Die beiden Tanks stürmen vor um das schlimmste zu verhindern obwohl die überraschung über die Aktion des Jägers schon tief saß. Naja alles gut gegangen.
Erster Boss (der Phoenix)
Wir wollen erstmal den Raum von den Adds räumen. Der Krieger rennt in die andere hälfte des Raumes und schreibt im Channel das dort noch Adds sind. Wir waren in derzeit auf unserer Seite fertig geworden. Plötzlich schreibt der Jäger im Channel "Ich hol den Vogel mal runter". Bevor noch irgendjemand drauf reagieren konnte flog eine Kugel vom Jäger richtung Boss. Der Phoenix fliegt auf den Jäger zu und der fällt tot um. Das sah so lustig aus. Bis heute geht mir sein Satz nicht mehr aus dem Kopf und wie er vom Boss onegehittet wurde auch nicht :-))))

Selbe gruppe wie stehen vor ZA. Wir stehen noch am Portstein und der Jäger tönt das er der bessere Jäger von uns beiden ist (ich hatte damals noch einen lvl 70 Hunter gehabt). Als der das raushaut bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen. naja egal...wir stehen beim ersten Boss (zumindest der inoffizielle Boss) - der Gong - und hauen drauf....aber nix passiert...10 Trottel hauen auf den armen Gong aber das Tor bleibt zu. Der arme Mr Jones ist auf und ab gelaufen und 10 Trottel verprügeln bewaffnet und unbewaffnet den Gong. Nix passiert...Ob man das auch mit movement-krüppel meint? :-)))))


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich war mal bei meinem Kumpel zu besuch der 5/7 Tagen in der Woche raidet. Ist mir zuviel, aber ich guck ihm gelegentlich zu.
Mimiron 10er Hardmode. Ein RND-Baum wird geladen und bringt nicht wirklich das, was man unter einem guten Heiler versteht.
Letztendlich stellt mein Freund die Frage im TS "Alter, stehst du auf /folgen?" und er so "Ja klar. Ist schon schwer genug als Baum,
da kann ich mich nicht auch noch alleine die ganze Zeit bewegen um aus dem Feuer rauszukommen." xD


----------



## LingLing85 (30. Januar 2010)

Ja, lustig finde ich Randomraids auch nie...

Sowas, wie ICC Ruf farmen und jämmerlich am Trash verrecken oder PdK an Gormok scheitern...


----------



## Overskilled (30. Januar 2010)

*hust*
sag nur PDK 25er ....
Hatten nen rogue mir Eingeborenensandalen
... und mit 1.9 k dps raidbuffed , das wohl n witz oder ?!?!


----------



## Ragebar (30. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir war der lustigste Raid in Molten Core zu 60er zeiten  da musste jemand afk meine nur so ( meine freundin ruft 5 mins afk ) an er hatte kein Push to Talk an die ham wohl ihren spass gehabt Romantische musik und den rest denke ich kann sich jeder denken wenn da im Ts dann die Musik läuft und man oh.....Tobi.... ja... hört.... wir hatten ca 7 Min Pause gemacht... und uns halb kaputt gelacht als er re kam ham wir in bissi verarscht.


----------



## SwenRLP (30. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub Oktober oder November gab es über den Bier des Monats e.V. ein Bier das einem in einen Eisblock einschloss, der haargenau so aussah wie der von einem Mage bzw. wie bei Saphiron in Naxx.... man kann sich schon denken welch blöde Idee mir gekommen ist....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Einige Tage später stand ich grad zufällig mit einem Kumpel in Dalaran und las im Allgemein Chat: Suchen noch läute für Naxx-Farmrun. Nur Endbosse... (Saphiron und K.T.)

Wir beide haben uns gemeldet und wurden auch prompt mitgenommen.



Dann das übliche vor kampfbeginn und los ging es. Alles lief perfekt und als Saphiron in die Luft stieg um seine ´´Eisbombe´´ zu  machen war unser Moment gekommen und wir haben wie wild das Bier gesoffen um den Effekt aus zu lösen.... Ihr hättet die verwirrten restlichen Spieler sehen sollen die sich nicht zwischen den vielen Eisblöcken entscheiden konnten....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Kumpel schrieb zu allem Überfluss dann auch noch in den Raidchanel: 

Ob ihr wirklich richtig steht, seht ihr wenn das Licht aus geht....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bäng 2/3 des Raids lag tot am boden....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fast alle fanden es auch urkomisch bis auf ein, zwei die sich tierisch aufgeregt hatten....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Beim zweiten Versuch haben wir ernst gemacht und er lag dann auch und K.T. im first. Da waren auch die Nörgler wieder friedlich gestimmt.


----------



## Nimroth22 (30. Januar 2010)

Der lustigste Wipe war damals in Molten Core unser Jäger mit dem einlullenden Schuss war schon zu Beginn des Raids leicht betrunken. Bis zum Riesen Kernhund hats auch ganz gut geklappt . 
Mittlerweile war er aber so blau das er am Bildschirm eingepennt ist . Raidleader schreit nur noch im TS. SCHUSS WO BLEIBT DER SCHUSS AHHHHHH !!!! 
Erst waren alle sauer, als aber am nächsten Tag ,rauskam warum hat sich der ganze Raid bepisst vor lachen .


----------



## Lycidia (30. Januar 2010)

SwenRLP schrieb:


> Ich glaub Oktober oder November gab es über den Bier des Monats e.V. ein Bier das einem in einen Eisblock einschloss, der haargenau so aussah wie der von einem Mage bzw. wie bei Saphiron in Naxx.... man kann sich schon denken welch blöde Idee mir gekommen ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (30. Januar 2010)

Da hab ich was gutes...

Naxxramas 10er...bei diesen grünen Blobs, an denen man stirbt.

Alle außer meiner Wenigkeit und dem Maintank sterben.

...ich fand's lustig. xD


----------



## Zazuu (30. Januar 2010)

SwenRLP schrieb:


> Ich glaub Oktober oder November gab es über den Bier des Monats e.V. ein Bier das einem in einen Eisblock einschloss, der haargenau so aussah wie der von einem Mage bzw. wie bei Saphiron in Naxx.... man kann sich schon denken welch blöde Idee mir gekommen ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







Der ist gut...
BESSSTTTEE


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shîlunâ (30. Januar 2010)

Zu dem Eisblock Fake..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiDnqVKloPs <- Echt genial =)


----------



## Holoas (30. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wäre wohl eindeutig Archavonskammer. Eher gesagt Emalon.
> 
> Ich habe mal Lust mir ein wenig die Zeit bei Emalon und Archavon etwas zu vertreiben. Im Handelschannel ist auch grad wer auf der Suche und ich Schliesse mich mit meinem Magier an. Nachdem der Raid voll ist und es mal alle geschafft haben da hin zu kommen.
> 
> ...





Hihi, echt nette Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand ich sehr gut. Wäre gern dabei gewesen ^^


----------



## Taksoa (30. Januar 2010)

SwenRLP schrieb:


> Ich glaub Oktober oder November gab es über den Bier des Monats e.V. ein Bier das einem in einen Eisblock einschloss, der haargenau so aussah wie der von einem Mage bzw. wie bei Saphiron in Naxx.... man kann sich schon denken welch blöde Idee mir gekommen ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist ja mal echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyronna (31. Januar 2010)

Naja, ist mehr traurig:

Kürzlich ICC10, Grp steht nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten vor Saurfang.
Tank (Druide, 51k life unbuffed) pullt, läuft auch bis 80% etwa...dann fällt auf einmal der Schurke um, kurz darauf ich. Im Cambatlog les ich nach, dass ich vion Saurfang ein paar Schläge eingesteckt habe, und mittels Analyse von Recount erfuhr ich, dass dem Schurken selbiges wiederfahren ist. Die nächsten 4 Trys passierte genau dasselbe, trotz Schurkenhandel, Hand der Erlösung und derlei Scherze. Frage mich nur, wie der Schurke und ich es geschafft haben, mit 5-7k dps aggro zu ziehen...musste in WotLK vorher NIE Hand der Erlösung nutzen Oo

Wiederum eher lustig war ein Naxx 25er, anfang 09, als Ulduar noch net draußen war. Gruppe steht vor Faerlina, Ziel waren die Erfolge Witwenjäger und dieser Timerun vom Spinnenviertel. Boss ist bei etwa 15%, Tank nibbelt fast ab und ich (damals noch als Healer) will Handauflegen auf ihn zaubern, verklicke mich und, wie sollte es anderes sein, der MT ist aus dem Kampf. Ist wahrscheinlich schon einigen Palahealern passiert und immer wieder amüsant...wenn die Gruppe nicht so will, wie der Pala, einfach drauf aufmerksam machen, dass der mit nur einem Klick den ganzen Raid killen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobz--kaly (31. Januar 2010)

Hio , binn in einer kaotischen Freundesgilde und hab teilweise Angst mit ihnen zu Raiden da IMMER dinge passieren die sons nicht geschehen wenn 1ner von ihnen in der Gruppe ist.

Allgemein gibt es oft Leeroy polls , sie fallen von Klippen, es bleiben Moobs in Wänden stecken oder es werden grp.Mitglieder per Irreführung getötet :O. 

Aber es gab 1nen Vorfahl der mich sogar behaupten läst das uns das Spiel hasst.

Wir sind Naxx 10er bei Heigan wollen den Try starten c.a 1 min Kampfzeit auf einmal Kommen die Trashmoobs aus dem Gang zwichen Noth und Heigan hinein gestürmmt und töten uns. 

Im Raid waren 3 aus meiner Gilde was den Grund für das Auftauchen der Moobs zumindest für mich erklärte.


----------



## Shîlunâ (31. Januar 2010)

bobz--kaly schrieb:


> Hio , binn in einer kaotischen Freundesgilde und hab teilweise Angst mit ihnen zu Raiden da IMMER dinge passieren die sons nicht geschehen wenn 1ner von ihnen in der Gruppe ist.
> 
> Allgemein gibt es oft Leeroy polls , sie fallen von Klippen, es bleiben Moobs in Wänden stecken oder es werden grp.Mitglieder per Irreführung getötet :O.
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten...Es war Chuck Norris? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (31. Januar 2010)

hab schon ne menge lustige situationen erlebt, meistens in bc... irreführung auf den priestheal und sich wundern das der mob durch den raid rennt, sich über t4 hände wundern: komisch, handschuhe ohne stats... wasn das fürn crap, im raid im ts für n mann gehalten werden nur weil man über den gimpigen tank schimpft, nachts um 12 für unsern mt im tk raid happy birthday gesungen, schurkenhandel auf stoffi dd´s die sich dann total aufregen wenn sie sterben ( ich, overnuken?... never), mit dem falschen char geinvt werden und sich wundern, das beim versuch den mt zu heilen immer da steht: ungültiges ziel. und als pala hab ich auch schon öfters den mt rausgenommen oder ihm ne bubble verpasst, war immer sehr spaßig^^

gibt schon so einige situationen wo ich unterm tisch gelegen hab vor lachen.

so long


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem Palatwink einst... Maraudon... Ich bin Vergelter... "Kannst doch sicher tanken, pala kann eh alles"

naja gut mal versucht... ging sogar aber den run fand ich recht lustig teils mit 2händer zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (31. Januar 2010)

Donnerstag: Invite ICC25er

Der Raid war geschlossen im TS, und alle scheiß gut drauf alles randoms aber ne Stimmung als wärs der Fußballclub.
Vorab schon 1 Std lang rumgeblödelt, ein Witz hat den andern gejagt, ich hab Tränen gelacht als einer im TS meinte "wer sitzt denn da beim raiden unter der Dusche?!".

Nach 1 1/2 Std war Marro Pull, nach 5 Wipes bei ihm dann Raid aufgelöst, aber ich glaub soviel Spaß hatte ich in nem 25er der nichts erreicht hatte noch nie. =)


----------



## Ulthras (31. Januar 2010)

Grad eben, PDK 25, bei den Zwillingsvalkyr..
Wir hatten sie beide so ca. bei 30%, als sich auf einmal im TS mit total ruhiger Stimme der Tank meldete: 
"Leute, ich muss schnell Afk, mein Hund ist aus dem Fenster gesprungen"
Naja Rest war gleich Wipe und Lachflashs.. XD


----------



## Shîlunâ (31. Januar 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Grad eben, PDK 25, bei den Zwillingsvalkyr..
> Wir hatten sie beide so ca. bei 30%, als sich auf einmal im TS mit total ruhiger Stimme der Tank meldete:
> "Leute, ich muss schnell Afk, mein Hund ist aus dem Fenster gesprungen"
> Naja Rest war gleich Wipe und Lachflashs.. XD



Hab schon beim Lesen einen Lachflash kassiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (31. Januar 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Grad eben, PDK 25, bei den Zwillingsvalkyr..
> Wir hatten sie beide so ca. bei 30%, als sich auf einmal im TS mit total ruhiger Stimme der Tank meldete:
> "Leute, ich muss schnell Afk, mein Hund ist aus dem Fenster gesprungen"
> Naja Rest war gleich Wipe und Lachflashs.. XD



Wie geil xDD

Aber auch geil, mittem oder vor dem Raid:



> AFK - Auto waschen, hat aufgehört zu regenen!


----------



## Palduron (31. Januar 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Grad eben, PDK 25, bei den Zwillingsvalkyr..
> Wir hatten sie beide so ca. bei 30%, als sich auf einmal im TS mit total ruhiger Stimme der Tank meldete:
> "Leute, ich muss schnell Afk, mein Hund ist aus dem Fenster gesprungen"
> Naja Rest war gleich Wipe und Lachflashs.. XD



naja was soll man machen, wenns wirklich wahr ist, dann ist doch der hund wichtiger oder?


----------



## Nexus.X (31. Januar 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Grad eben, PDK 25, bei den Zwillingsvalkyr..
> Wir hatten sie beide so ca. bei 30%, als sich auf einmal im TS mit total ruhiger Stimme der Tank meldete:
> "Leute, ich muss schnell Afk, mein Hund ist aus dem Fenster gesprungen"
> Naja Rest war gleich Wipe und Lachflashs.. XD


Hoffen wir mal, dass es aus dem Erdgeschoss war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Erlebnis: War noch zu Kara-Zeiten (lang, lang ists her *träum*) ... äähhh ja, auf jedenfall ein normal geplanter Raid, doch was uns an dem Tag alles für Bugs über den Weg liefen war einfach zum kaputt lachen.

1. Situation: Wir stehn vor Aran dem Magier, frisch durchgebufft und mit der Erwartung ihn wie immer ohne Probleme zu töten. 
Plötzlich fängt er an den Anfang vom Ende zu Casten. Alle sehn wir "Blizzard" auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen, rennen fix in die Mitte des Raumes um nicht den Engel grüßen zu müssen.
Just In dem Moment seh ich aber auch schon die HP-Balken des ganzen Raids nach unten sinken, ich schau mich hektisch um ob wir irgendeinen AE verpasst haben oder sonst etwas falsch gemacht haben, doch das einzige was wir erblicken durften war ein Blizzard, welcher den gesamten Raum ausgefüllt hat und den Raid ausradiert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Situation: Allesamt stehn wir vor dem Kurator, bereit ihn zu verschrotten. Der Tank stürmt auf ihn zu und beginnt zu tanken, bei ca 90% seh ich plötzlich einen Blitz in der hinteren Gruppe, schaue mich schnell um mit der Erwartung einen paar Kugeln zum weghaun zu sehn ... nichts da! Ich sehe wie sich die andern Raidmitglieder genauso verwirrt im Kreis drehn. Desorientiert drücke ich auf V um die Gegnerleisten einblenden zu lassen. 
"Ahhh, da sind die Kugeln" denke ich mir erleichtert. 
Ich versuche zu casten ... "Ziel nicht in Sicht" ... erneut ganz hektisch drehe ich mich um vielleicht eine verbuggte Kugel an einem anderen Standort abschießen zu können, doch wieder "Ziel nicht in Sicht" ... 
Das Ganze ging noch ca 1,5 Minute lang so, bis es dann so viele Blitze wurden das der Raid gegrillt wurde.

Anscheinend waren die Kugeln irgendwo unter der Erde, oder nicht existent, auf jedenfall wurde der Raid immer munterer vor lauter Verzweiflung durch die ganzen Bugs. Nichts ahnend was uns beim Prinz erwartet.

3. Situation (Der Finale Auslöser zum Teamspeak Lach-Flash)
Die Gruppe stellt sich auf um den Prinzen seines Amtes zu entheben. Der Tank beginnt den Kampf, die Gruppe steht seelenruhig im Eingang (Jaja, feige/ungefährlichere Taktik, bla bla blubb ... der Große Prinz belehrte uns des Besseren) und haut ihn auf knapp 50% runter, mitlerweile der Tank und der Eingang von Höllenbestien umzingelt, dass sich kaum mehr einer bewegen kann.
Auf einmal erblicke ich eine Art Hexer-Höllenfeuer hinter uns anrauschen. Blitzartig drehe ich mich um und sehe die Füße eines der Bestien mitten im Gang stehn und noch bevor es alle realisieren konnten stand der Tank alleine am Boss und wurde friedlich, freudig in den Himmel befördert weil der Rest des Raids ein Nickerchen auf dem Turmboden gemacht hat.

Bis zum wirklich Tod des Prinzen und die darauf folgenden 2 Stunden haben wir uns im TS einfach nur Tot gelacht und köstlichst über diesen Raidabend amüsiert. Der beste Raid meines Game-Lebens!

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Situation 1 und 2 sind glaube vertauscht, der große Mülleimer kommt zuerst (oder doch nicht?) bin mir grad etwas unsicher. Viel zu lange nichtmehr da gewesen ... leider! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hêksa (31. Januar 2010)

hmm wenn i mi recht erinnere war das in naxx weil wir bei jedem boss ca 5-6 ma gewiped sind weil der tank keine aggro halten konnte oder weil so n paar schlaue leute vor dem pull angegriffen haben wir hattens aber doch noch zu ende gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (31. Januar 2010)

Hêksa schrieb:


> hmm wenn i mi recht erinnere war das in naxx weil wir bei jedem boss ca 5-6 ma gewiped sind weil der tank keine aggro halten konnte oder weil so n paar schlaue leute vor dem pull angegriffen haben wir hattens aber doch noch zu ende gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"Eure Lustigsten Randomraids"


----------



## Deadlift (1. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass es aus dem Erdgeschoss war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Boah ja Kara....


Da ist uns das wierdeste passiert was ich in WoW je erlebt habe.
Aufm Weg zu Aran gibts diese Plattform wo 3 Beschwörer und ne Menge Homuncili stehen.

Wir die alle schön CCt focusiert wasauchimmer.
Steht ein Scheme am Rand zum Aufgang zu Aran und schaut zu (der stand da einfach rum und hat die Gruppe angesehn).
Einer unserer Magier hat ihm nen FB draufgeknallt darauf drehte sich der Scheme um und ist abgehaun, wir schon alle am lachen und gemeint soller halt petzen gehen.

Aber keine 10 Sekunden später alle noch am reggen kamen so ziemlich alle Schemen die Kara zu bieten hat um die Ecke, das waren ned die 4 die da oben standen sondern gute 20-30 Schemen, Gott weiß woher die kamen.
Sinnlos zu erwähnen dass keiner wusste was er tun sollte weil die uns einfach überrannt haben und eh jeder Tränen gelacht hat.

Das sind so Momente wo du dich in Arsch beißt dass du nicht einfach konstant FRAPS mitlaufen hast.


----------



## leonardot1311 (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich hatte mal ein paar Typen dabei die auf Gearscore und DPS geachtet haben...

wie lächerlich !!!!!!


----------



## echterman (1. Februar 2010)

also was random angeht hab ich auch schon witzige sachen erlebt.
Bollwerk NONHC: Krieger(waffenkrieger) bettelt den Heiler(retripala) um ein schild an weil er keines hat. der krieger leavt nach drei wipes und der Retri will übernehmen. aber nicht das er nur tanken will, nein er will auch gleichzeitig heilen...
das das voll in die hose ging brauch ich ja wohl kaum sagen.

oder nexus nonhc: krieger tank und das einzige def eq was er hat ist sein schild und das ist zu allem glück noch ein heilerschild mal von einer def skillung ganz zu schweigen. godlike.

der geilste randomraid den ich je gesehn haben(der raid war im aufbau): Krieger sucht 3 Heiler und 2 tanks und 4 DDs, bitte nur 5k dps aufwärts. da mag man sich ja noch denken, ok er will schnell durch aber der nette krieger von nebenan war noch komplett grün und blau gekleidet(alles unter itemlvl200). herrlich. ob sich da einer ziehn lassen wollte...

oder noch besser: PDK25er random. Palatank(38k hp unbuffed als MT), da dachte ich mir, ok dann ist der tank schonmal gut. pustekuchen es kam der satz: gebt mir bitte 30 sekunden zum antanken. WTF??? nach zwei Wipes schau ich ihn mal genauer an mit der frage imhintergrund warum er so schnell die aggro verliert. der gute palatank(ebaychar wie er zugegeben hat, hat zorn der gerechtigkeit vergessen)... na klasse... der ist dann ausem raid geflogen und hat vom RL nen ticket kassiert. und seidem hab ich ihn nie wieder gesehn.

gibt schon echt geniale sachen wenn man random unterwegs ist... tanks die alles pullen was da ist und aufs heilermana scheißen, DDs die ihren eigens von blizzard für reservierten trashmob haben wollen und heiler die denen es fremd ist mal die gruppe zu heilen, weil sie achtung:"tankheiler sind"...

ich geh weiter random, spaß für ne mark und es ist für jeden was dabei...

mfg echterman


----------



## echterman (1. Februar 2010)

Aratos schrieb:


> Da hab ich was gutes...
> 
> Naxxramas 10er...bei diesen grünen Blobs, an denen man stirbt.
> 
> ...



das hab ich im 25er erlebt. ich lauf durch ohne probleme als einziger. und ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen dann einen sportkommentator zu machen wenn die leute auf den noobfilter zulaufen. 23 leute sterben. ich stehe auf der richtigen seite und leben. kollege(baum) steht noch vor den blobbels und belebt freundlich die leute wieder sodass sie nochmal durch müssen. wir hatten tränen in den augen vor lachen...


----------



## Kgbhunter (1. Februar 2010)

Der is geil ;> hätte nur von mir sein könn xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kgbhunter (1. Februar 2010)

uf war auf SwenRLPs bezogen ;D


----------



## KingNothing22 (1. Februar 2010)

War vor ca. 1 Woche Ony25er mit ner gilde und teilweise random(so wie ich).

Erster durchgang: Wipe weils gleich 3 Leute geschafft haben sich in die Dracheneier werfen zu lassen. So weit so gut. Man ist ja geduldig, nicht zu geizig für repkosten und versuchts nochmal.
Ein hunter war da wohl nicht so gelassen und begann im SZ-Chat fröhlich die Naps und Lowies usw. zu flamen.
Runde zwei: Wipe..21 von 25 Leuten sterben in Onys flammenatem...inklusive mir...(wartet ab mit flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dem besagten Hunter wirds jetzt zu bunt und er leaved die gruppe mit den worten:"LoL noobgrp.."

Naja lange rede kurzer Sinn. Wir haben uns dann noch 5 minuten gefragt warum wir alle verlangsamt waren als der Flammenatem kam...ich kuckte mir dann mal Kampflog an und bemerkte, dass der hunter seinen Aspekt des Rudels während dem ganzen Kampf an hatte ^^


----------



## echterman (1. Februar 2010)

wo du gerade ony erwähnst... wir mit unserer stammgruppe bei nach pdk25er run bei ony25er. einer musste leider gehn und wir laden einen random dd(einen mage). wir sind alle im TS außer besagter mage. wir laufen geschlossen links und warten das der tank das go gibt. also 1 tank vorm boss, 24 leute geschlossen links davon. dann kommt die glanzleistung des mages. er knallt ony einige casts rein, die große drachendame dreht sich zu uns um und macht flammenatem voll in den raid. instant tot von 24 leuten... einfach nur genial.


----------



## mike.182 (4. März 2010)

hmm mein letzter "lustiger" raid war mit einem shami der mir einen mage stab weggewürfelt hat.
Begründung "ach ja, ich bin ja gar kein mage...."

auf lvl 25 bemerkt er das er eigentlich kein mage ist ._.*


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2010)

Lustigster Raid: Ulduar bis General zu 4.


----------



## Zafric (4. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Lustigster Raid: Ulduar bis General zu 4.



Zu 4.. du meinst jetzt ihr wart 4 Leute und habt bis zum General Ulduar geraidet?


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2010)

Palduron schrieb:


> naja was soll man machen, wenns wirklich wahr ist, dann ist doch der hund wichtiger oder?



Das ist mir auch schon passiert, allerdings mit Katze!


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2010)

Zafric schrieb:


> Zu 4.. du meinst jetzt ihr wart 4 Leute und habt bis zum General Ulduar geraidet?



ich weis nichtmehr genau, 4 oder 5, die meisten Zeit jedenfals 4, ich meine die kämpfe sind ja nicht schwer, vorallem vom enrage her, wir waren 2-3 dds mit je 10k dps



Edit sagt:

Ja das mit dem Eisblock fake bei Spah kenne ich auch schon lange ;D


----------



## Ilaia (4. März 2010)

Da hab ich doch auch was schönes für euch...

Des war zu 70er Zeiten in Zul'Aman?!... Trollini halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir kamen zeitlich ganz gut vorran bis  zum Boss mit den Eiern links/rechts. Auf der Treppe stehend und Buffend verschwindet plötzlich unser Shadow namens "Erasco" wegen nem disconnect. 

Nach erneutem einloggen ist er allerdings durch die Treppe ins "Nichts" gefallen. Das Problem an der Sache war das nix geholfen hat weder Port am Stein noch Hexerport vor der ini. Er musste also ein Ticket schreiben. 

Gesagt, getan. Nach ca 30min warterei hat sich ein erster GM bei Erasco gemeldet mit dem üblichen Satz: *"Hallo Eraco, hast du einen moment Zeit um mit mir über dein Problem zu sprechen"* bla bla, worauf hin unser Schatti anscheinend ein paar bissige kommentare zu seinen Hilfe-Makros gemacht hat.

Als dies getan war wurde unserem Shadow erklärt dass sich ein anderer GM das Problem angucken muss, also warten wir weiter... der gesamte Raid steht immernoch auf der Treppe und wir amüsieren uns im TS. 
Nach weiteren 5min hört man unseren Shadow im TS erstmal brüllen oO...

Auf die Frage was denn los sei hat er uns folgendes gesagt:

Der 2. GM hat mich grad mit folgendem Satz angeschrieben: *"Hallo Erasco, hast du einen moment Zeit um mit mir über Tüten-Suppen zu reden?"* 

Der ganze Raid hat gebrüllt vor lachen und wir haben abgebrochen da es dann schlicht zu spät geworden ist. Vergessen tu ich das aber nie wieder...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. März 2010)

Da war mal ein Schamane in Naxxramas der Krankheiten entdeckt hat bei Grobbulus und da hat wer sein Reinigungtotem gestellt und wunderte sich wieso man so schnell gewiped ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2010)

Ilaia schrieb:


> Der 2. GM hat mich grad mit folgendem Satz angeschrieben: *"Hallo Erasco, hast du einen moment Zeit um mit mir über Tüten-Suppen zu reden?"*



Das hätte ich direkt gesagt wenn ich ein GM wäre ;P


----------



## Doenerfisch (4. März 2010)

Montag Abend, ICC25 vor Lord Mark´Gar.
Man achte auf die Uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[21:12:13] [R] [80:xxxxx1:2]: sry leute tut mir echt leid aber muss ins krankenhaus blute seit 12 uhr beim 

kopf 
[21:12:14] [R] [80:xxxxx1:2]: sry [21:12:22] [R] 
[80:xxxxx:3]: oO 
[21:12:25] [R] [80:xxxx1:2]: dachte es hört mal auf 
[21:12:30] [R] [80:xxxx2:5]: -.- 
[21:12:32] [R] [80:xxxxx2:1]: ... 
[21:12:34] [R] [80:xxxxx1:2]: aber jz bekomm ich immer mehr kopf schmerzen

War echt der Brüller des Abends, vllt sogar der Woche^^


----------



## Darksasuke (4. März 2010)

Jo hatte in einer hc ne tank mit 27k buffed der so als er stirbt kannste nicht heilen ich so wtf guck mal auf dein life xD


----------



## LordVarot (4. März 2010)

mein lbester brüller raid is Bwl raid bei dem wir bis auf wenige tot in diesem raum mit den unterdrückern (was will man auch erwarten wenn man Allein quer durch den raum rennt alle adds pullt und buffed nu15k life hat)
naja jedenfalls stehn wir vor chromaggus NIEMAND weiß das man die krankheiten dispellen muss den wenn man alle hat wird man zu so nem drachen naja jedenfallls sofort boss gestartet und verreckt war schon iwi lol dann war der tank weck und Niemand wusste wo der eingang des Bwl ist (für die die es nich wissen rechts vom eingang der Ubrs is so ne kristall kugel die startet die zugangs q und portet einen nach deren abschluss auch da wieder rein)
naja raid ha sich aufgelöst das übliche halt aber lustig wars trotzdem

angemerkt ist das ich mich im nachhinein darüber schlau gemacht habe wie der kampf zu führen gewesen wäre xD


----------



## Ukmâsmú (4. März 2010)

das lustigste das ist einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war nach einer langen pause von wow die ich zu ende BC begonnen hatte (hatte da auch SW clear) mit meinem Shadow und T6 +SW sachen grad frisch 80

klar such mir ein netten Naxx raid. 
Der Leader: Biste Voll episch equippt?
ich: jop schon (Gearscore wurd halt no net verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Leader: ok stehen vor Flickwerk wir porten dich

Gut war cih dann da mit meinem t6, die anderen hatten alle schon t7 also alle so im schnitt 200-210, uldu gabs no net und die 213 items waren noch richtig was wert.

so da steh ich nu in mitten der caster und heiler, ka ob die mein gear nochmal angeguggt haben oder net, es ging los, und auhc zu ende und zwar mit dem Boss. mein erster Bosskill in WOTLK yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. zu meiner verwunderung war ich mit meinen 2,8k dps 2. im dmgmeter. hab mich tierisch gefreut, gut der kill war net sonderlcih schwer aber hat trotzdem wieder spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

dann gehts ans loot (10er wohlgemerkt)
hey Ilvl 200er items kann ich brauchen^^

dann fällt dem leader mal auf:
Leader: LOL was hast du denn für Crapgear
Sie wurden aus der Gruppe entfernt
kurze zeit später so etwa 30 sec bekam ich wieder ein inv.
leader: Sorry irgendwie machste ja mehr dmg als die anderen die schon sehr viel aus naxx haben du kannst bleiben.

Es lief daraus hinaus, dass ich in dem run tierisch equippt wurde und später der gilde beigetreten bin


----------



## theIGamer (4. März 2010)

ich hab neulich in unserem gildenraid ne witzige entdeckung gemacht: mittwoch, gegen 21 uhr, wir stehen vorm prof. gerade frisch gewiped. der raisleader läuft als erstes rein, ich folge zufälligerweise als zweiter. als er im laboratorium des profs ankam, stellt er das fischmahl mit den worten "alle rein und vom fischmahl naschen" auf. ich weiß nicht, welche fügung des schicksals mich dazu veranlasste, auf jeden fall klickte ich nicht wie üblich nur einmal auf das fischmahl, nein ich hämmerte wie wild meine rechte maustaste...bis nach dem ca. 50. klick das fischmahl verschwand, die einzigen, die bis dahin aber was davon gegessen hatten, waren der raidleader und ich xD er wunderte sich zunächst, als ich das spielchen am abend aber noch ein paar mal wiederholte meinte er "jetz hat blizz auch noch die fische verbuggt..." ich konnt ned mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (4. März 2010)

LordVarot schrieb:


> mein lbester brüller raid is Bwl raid bei dem wir bis auf wenige tot in diesem raum mit den unterdrückern (was will man auch erwarten wenn man Allein quer durch den raum rennt alle adds pullt und buffed nu15k life hat)
> naja jedenfalls stehn wir vor chromaggus NIEMAND weiß das man die krankheiten dispellen muss den wenn man alle hat wird man zu so nem drachen naja jedenfallls sofort boss gestartet und verreckt war schon iwi lol dann war der tank weck und Niemand wusste wo der eingang des Bwl ist (für die die es nich wissen rechts vom eingang der Ubrs is so ne kristall kugel die startet die zugangs q und portet einen nach deren abschluss auch da wieder rein)
> naja raid ha sich aufgelöst das übliche halt aber lustig wars trotzdem
> 
> angemerkt ist das ich mich im nachhinein darüber schlau gemacht habe wie der kampf zu führen gewesen wäre xD




Setz bitte mal Satzzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein witzigstes Raiderlebnis war in Naxx 10ner. 


1. Situation
Es dropt ein toller Ring für Hexer. Da meine aber besser waren und der andere Hexer ein Twink war und somit schlechteres Eq hatte, hat er ihn erwürfelt. Plötzlich lese ich im Chat, dass mein Hexer den Ring bekommen hat. Damals gabs das tolle Tauschsystem noch nicht und somit habe ich ein Ticket geschrieben. 

2. Situation
In der Pause sagt ein Gildie von mir: "Ich mach mir nen Capuccino." Er hatte kein Push-to-talk drin und man hörte ein lautes Krachen. Er sagte daraufhin: "Ähh, mein Wasserkocher steht jetzt an der Himmelspforte für altgediente Küchengeräte. Ich hol schnell die Ersatzmaschine aus dem Keller." Nach ca. 5 min kehrt er zurück und klingt sehr zufrieden. "Ahhh lecker lecker Capuccino" ertönt es im Ts.

3. Situation
Es dropten die T7 Schulter. Da meine Schulter recht bescheiden war würfelte ich. Leider hat mich ein Pala "überwürfelt" und hat die Brustplatte gewonnen. Der Chat jedoch sagte abermals, dass ichdas Item zugesteckt bekomme. Der ganze Raid lachte und der Raidleiter (er hatte jetzt schon mehrere Items falsch verteilt. War wohl sehr müde der gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wimmerte ins Ts: "Kannst bitte dein Ticket nochmal ändern?"worauf jemand anderes rief "Schreib dazu der Raidleiter war besoffen!". Da wir alle schon ein wenig müde waren fanden wir es unheimlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis zu Saphirron wurden im Ts nur noch Witze erzählt und bei jedem einzelnen mussten wir mindestens 5 min lachen. Bei Kel wars dann 2 Ur am morgen (der Raid startete um 19:00). Kel legten wir leider nicht mehr, da immer welche im Strahl rumstanden oder sonst etwas passierte, dass auf die späte Uhrzeit zurückzuführen ist. Und ich musste am nächsten Morgen um 6:30 ausser Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe es sind nicht zu viele Rechtschreibfehler drin.


----------



## Vargi (4. März 2010)

mein lustigste war in naxx 10ner zu begin von wotlk erst 5 mal im seuchen viertel gewiped dann rollen die tanks auf stoff und ich wurde dann gekickt weil ich angeblich keinen Schaden mache nachdem ich mich dann informierte war ich erster mit 2,5k^^ 

so einen Scheiß kann man sich echt ned audenken

edith einmal war ich obsi und der second tank is abgehauen dann behauptete der mage er könnte ja tanken als er dann starb flammte er rum wie er nur sterben konnte und ob der heal nix kann


----------



## fun4ever (4. März 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine geile Geschichte für euch, aber ich muss einfach mal loswerden, dass eure Erzählungen einfach nur geil sind. :-D
Noch nie beim Buffed lesen so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (4. März 2010)

ICC10er, erster Raum.

Schurke : da sind keine Fallen, habe überall nachgesehen.

10 sek später, peng, Falle und dann rumms die nächste.

Was glaub ihr bei wievielen Leuten plötzlich die Gilde gerufen hat.


----------



## Dragongrey (4. März 2010)

Ich erinner mich auch noch gut an einen Naxx 10er Raid. Seuchenfürst, der gesammte raid bis auf mich Palatank und ein Bäumichen sterben. Also machen wir weiter 20 min lang fast down gebracht dann leider falsch gestanden und auch down. Der rest von Raid konnte in der Zeit Kaffee trinken duschen und sonstwas :-)


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

MEin mit Abstand lustigster RndRaid war mal Naxx10 5 dks 1 Mage 1pala 1schami 1 jäger 1 Baum. 

Wir stehen vor dem Eingang zu Loatheb und einige sind ihr Klo raiden. Der Schamiheiler, der Mage und ich (dk) stehen leicht nach vorn versetzt zur wartenden Gruppe. Der Schami stellt aus Langeweile seine Totems auf, das Tor geht zu. Loatheb stürmt heldenhaft auf das Totem zu. Der Mage "schreit" im Chat .. "tanken!!!". Der Schamie "Ups war ich das". Ich unentschlossen tankend am Boss, schreib sowas in den Chat wie "hinlegen?!". Da tönt es von draussen "den legt ihr zu 3.!! der hat kein Enrage" 
Die Minuten verstreichen wie Stunden und sein Leben sinkt Stück für Stück. Nach gefühlten 70 min (es waren 15 oder 20 min) kommt die Chatmeldung "Berserker". Und eh wir realisieren was dies für uns bedeutet, sind wir tot bei 34k hp von Loatheb. 
Das was mich daran etwas störte war das wir Heigan nur zu 2 umlutschten weil 8 Mann den Walzer nicht konnten und mir danach meine Maushand schon weh tat. Aber das was den Abend rettete, war: keiner verließ die Gruppe, keiner weinte rum und alle waren wir über 2k dps äh 2 Promille


----------



## manavortex (5. März 2010)

Gruul, wir stehen vor Maulgar. Hunter: "Ich bin kurz auf dem Klo, kenne den Boss ja, aber ich setz grad meinen Kleinen dran, der hat auch nen Hunter und kriegt die Irreführung genausogut hin wie ich!" 
Alle: "OK!"
Raidleiter erklärt weiter: "Und für jeden Nahkämpfer, der in der Feueraura von Krosh verreckt, tötet Gott ein Kätzchen."
Kurze Pause, danach Kinderstimme im TS: "Gott ist fies!"


----------



## Sir Wagi (5. März 2010)

Overskilled schrieb:


> *hust*
> sag nur PDK 25er ....
> Hatten nen rogue mir Eingeborenensandalen
> ... und mit 1.9 k dps raidbuffed , das wohl n witz oder ?!?!


Also keine Ahnung was der sonst noch anhatte, aber in Anbetracht seiner Schuhe sind 1,9k durchaus respektabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Und ja, ich denke das war ein Witz ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kathoran Fake Off (5. März 2010)

muha pdk 10er mit meinem heal schamanen O_o
als der 2. wurn dann verreckt is waren alle tod bis auf
mir dem healer 2 tanks und 1 low dk dd UND ich war oom ^^
konnte mein mana im laufe des fight auf 9k wieder ausweiten
und ein 2. mal kr starten
aber ^^ nach 15 min hat der uns dann doch zerlegt zwecks bersi war aber funny ^^


----------



## Jerkia (5. März 2010)

In naxx meinte  der raidleiter plötzlich mitten im bosskampf gegen die vier reiter:
"Dämn ich muss kurz afk mein kleiner mald mit buntstifen die Wand an" wir konnten nicht mehr vor lachen...

Mfg Jerkia


----------



## Shakreo (5. März 2010)

Also eure Stories sind echt mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch noch einen geilen Bosskill aus Kara Zeiten.

Ich mit meinem Schurken dabei und wir waren gerade bei Aran. Wir hatten damals mit der Gilde echt Probleme bei diesem Boss, warum auch immer =P

Nunja er castet die Nova, und ich renne an den Rand. Aufeinmal macht es nur noch "BUMM" und 8 Leute down =P

Nur noch Heiler und ich am Leben. Boss bei 10% HP
Down ging er trotzdem noch^^ Ich habe echt alles gezündet was ich hatte xD

Ansonsten passt hier vielleicht noch ein Rnd Raid für PDk25er rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser MT hat es beim ersten Try geschafft, sich von Eisheuler zermatschen zu lassen^^ 2. (Ich, ja peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und  und 3. Tank schon down.
Ich weil auf einmal Gormok durch den Raid rennt ich spotte ihn zurück nur waren meine 3 Stacks nicht ausgelaufen xD
3. ist i-wie bei den Würmern verreckt.

Naja neuer Try Bis Eisheuler keiner down.
Dann anstürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ca. 7 leute down, auch der MT wieder. naja ich schnapp ihn mir MT bekommt BR und spottet sich wieder Eisheuler zu. Soweit so gut.
Nochmal anstürmen und wieder MT down... und Wipe

Danach hat sich der Raid aufgelöst.
Ganz toll waren aber auch unsere 2 Schurken in diesem Raid. Blau/Accgebunden equippt. Am Anfang dachte ich mir omg -.- . Danach dann nur WTF, weil die mehr Schaden gemacht hatten als so manch anderer xDD


----------



## Finx (5. März 2010)

Hier der link von einem Naxx Raid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk3-h2H_Soc
Ich war dabei und habe vor Lachen geheult , leider bissl spät aufgenommen, die geilsten stellen sind leider nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sooooooo der Hammer.


----------



## soul6 (5. März 2010)

Eine unserer besten Storys stammt aus Kara. (unsere weibl. GM steht deswegen sogar jetzt noch, hin und wieder "auf der Schaufel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wir hatten Gildenintern 2 raids gleichzeitig gestartet und "just for fun" eine Wette laufen, wer schneller ist.
Von Anfang an war klar, das die Imbatruppe sicher um eine Stunde schneller ist (dachten wir zumindest^^)
Bis zum Kurator und so hatten wir auch schon einen netten Vorsprung und dabei dauernd im TS von einer Gruppe zu anderen gewechselt um sie zu ärgern.
DANN kam Siechhuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...... kurz vorher noch schnell Einteilung, wer macht was und los gehts.....readychek.....readychek..... keine Antwort unserer GM ?! (sie ist noch dazu mainhealer)
Ok, vielleicht ja gerade am Topfafk ! Alle warten und blödeln im TS rum, bis nach 5 Minuten einer sagt: pssssttt, seit mal still, was ist denn da im TS !?
Headset kurz laut aufgedreht : brrr,grrr,schnarch........ ist unsere allerliebste GM, mit Kopf auf Keyboard gefallen und eingepannt, schnarcht dabei entspannt und läst uns über TS zuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was da dann abging, könnt ihr euch ungefähr vorstellen und es war echt so gut, das ich fast jetzt noch weinen muß vor Lachen !!!

Problem war dann nur; wie bekommst sie aus KARA raus, damit wir jemand anderen holen können, um weiter zu machen ?!
Super Idee kam vom Jäger : Siechhuf pullen und sie von ihm killen lassen !
Leider dabei vergessen, das der dann dem ganzen raid nachläuft und ALLE killt^^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach hät ich fast vergessen zu erwähnen : nachdem wir erstes Problem, nach einer halben Stund gelöst hatten; schlief dann beim Schachevent der MT ein und wurde nimmer wach^^
Fazit : mein längster Kararun ever.... (6 1/2 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

lg
randy


----------



## Sipl (5. März 2010)

Hi, 
so wie einige auch schon die Erfahrung mit Naxx Rnd und den grünen Blobs vor Flickwerk, bzw Grobbulus gemacht haben, hatte ich auch mal ne lustige Grp. Es fing alles mit dem Wipe an Flickwerk an. Dann ließen 3 Leute den Geist frei. Die anderen sind liegen geblieben. Der Schami stellt sich wieder auf und rezzt alle. Die anderen 3 laufen rein und pullen die Blobs zu uns hin. Da begann der zweite Wipe. Trotz Ermahnung im TS meinten einige trotzdem wieder den Geist freizulassen und das Spiel begann von neuem. Und dann nochmal und nochmal und nochmal. Resultat: Über eine Stunde fürs Gruppe zusammenstellen und nochmal eine Stunde für das Wipen an grünen Blobs. Macht 2 Stunden lang Nervenraub vom Feinsten. Die Stimmung war am Ende extremst Aggresiv im TS. War echt ne Erfahrung wert das ganze^^


----------



## Fasor (5. März 2010)

Naxx 10 vor Großwitwe Faerlina kurz besprochen wie sie gemacht wird auf einmal rennt ein mage los mitten in den Boss 
da hatten erstmal der Rest der 9 Leute n Fragezeichen übernkopp
als unser raid Leader dann den besagten mage fragte was das denn war ...keine Antwort nach mehrfachen brüllen im ts war der mage wieder da er war eingepennt mit dem kopf auf der tastatur


----------



## Firedragon0 (5. März 2010)

Wir stehen in Ulduar, EQ Check für die Fahrzeuge. Mein Mage hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nen 200er Zauberstab aber in Blau angehabt. Hatte nix besseres bis jetzt gedroppt bekommen bez. wurde mir durch DKPs immer weg bedarft -.- Ok der Raidleader schaut mich an und dann kommt, oh das ist aber net gut. Der hat "ein" Teil blau an. Ich im TS schon gesagt, siehste habe ich ja gesagt das da was kommt, lustigerweise stand neben mir 7 DDs mit Blau/PVP Epics wo nix gesagt wurde und ich denk mir ne ist klar^^

PDK Gruppe gefunden hurra, endlich mal was spannendes ( ich weiß jetzt nimmer aber zu dem Zeitpunkt schon ), die Tanks rennen vor und der erste kommt, DK Tank spottet den ab und kippt tot um. Wir haben uns alle ein wenig verwundert angeschaut, ok wipe. Nächster Try... nächstes Glück... nächster Wipe... der Tank wusste nicht was los war, wir erst recht nicht. Der ist jedes mal nach zwei Schlägen umgefallen. Leader fragt was los ist, er konnte es sich nicht erklären, ok heiler unfähig vielleicht. Ne waren sie nicht. Der wurde vollgestopft mit Heal unter der Oberkante und ist umgefallen..... das nächste was kam sorry Leute sucht euch nen fähigen Tank, keine Ahnung was ist aber ich lösch jetzt den DK und fang nen anderen Tank an^^


----------



## c0bRa (5. März 2010)

Witzig fand ich auch mal nen Proberaid von 2 Gildies, die als Randoms bei einer Gildengruppe mit wollten und deswegen eine Proberaid in Naxxramas 25er absolvieren sollten... (Wohlgemerkt war das zu PDK Zeiten)

Da ihnen noch ein paar Mann abgingen, bin ich mitgegangen und ein paar andere, dachte so 2 Stunden mal wieder Naxx durchbomben ist ja OK... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also alle Naxx rein, alle buffen und auf zu Anub... Der lag dann auch im 2. Try, dachte mir zu dem zeitpunkt noch... Okay... Lang nich mehr hier gewesen, anscheinend bissl eingerostet... 

2. Boss Seuchenviertel (fällt grad der Name nicht ein, halt die Tante) sind ja die 5 8-Mann-Trashgruppen davor und die Spinnen... Da konnte man vom Raidleiter in Personalunion Tank folgende  Worte im  TS hören: "Ich pull die zusammen und dann bomben wir dir"
Gesagt... Getan... 

*Shadowbolt* x 40 prasselt auf den Raid ein... 2 Secs... Raidlife = 0 hp

Ich hab noch nie so schnell nen 25er Raid Dreck fressen sehen... ^^

Als wir dann bei Heigan waren und nach dem 1. grünen Schmodder nichtmal der Tank mehr stand, sind wir dann doch mehr oder weniger wortlos aus dem Raid... Raidleider und Raidgilde, der keine Bosse geschweige denn Movement kennt, da wipe ich lieber mit Randoms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pennsylvania (5. März 2010)

Naja ich zwar nicht lustig aber wir mussten gestern in den Schwarzfelsstiefen gefühlte 15x whipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zakuma (5. März 2010)

> erinert mich an einen Pala der Gundrak HC tanken wollte (mit 478 verteidigung 23 k live und vergelter geskillt X_x)



fuck man das selbe hab ich auch erlebt bei mir hatte der mit meiner ausdauer (ich war heal -.-) 25k life und es war in HDB
aber sind dank mir wipeless durchgekommen aber glaub 3k HPS der ganzen ini über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein hit und er war auf 50% und weniger! von trashmobs gut das wir gute dds dabei hatten und n sehr guten healer :>


----------



## Negativus (5. März 2010)

Vlt nit grad ein Raid, aber eins der lustigsten Erlebnisse war in der Kriegshymnenschlucht.
Wir spiele Ally und wollen Horde mal wieder richtig in den Arsch treten^^.

Da kommen so 4 Ele schamis übers Feld in Formation geritten, steigen ab und brezeln mit der ersten Salve die halbe Off um (4 mal Kettenblitz ist schon eklig^^).

Hmm Grübel. mal näher betrachten das ganze. Iwie komisch, dass die Schamis sich alle gleich bewegen und auch alle gleichzeitig dieselben Aktionen ausführen. Namensgebung war auch sehr gleich. Aha, hallt es durch den Chat - Ein MultiACC Spieler, der 4 Schamis gleichzeitig steuert (Einer kannte den Wohl).

Bis zu dieser Erkenntniss Stand es schon 0:2. Danach gings dann nur noch auf Schamijagd und es Zog sich noch ne ganze Weile hin.

Oder auch sehr amüsant das 2er Arena-Match, welches nach 45 Minuten automatisch Unendschieden gewertet wurde:
Mein Setup: Baum+Warri. 
Gegner: Heilburg+UnholyTank

Erst mal das übliche: Die dds greifen die Heals an. Naja das ein Baum Stundenlang mim Unholy spielen kann dürfte klar sein. Auch, dass der Warri die Heilburg ned wirklich downbekommt auch. Also Strategiewechsel: Stuns auf den Heal und DD umkloppen. Auch ohne Erfolg, da die Hals zu gut waren. So ging das Hin und her. Zeitweise Habe ich ein Feuer in der Mitte gemacht und mit der Heilburg da gesessen und getanzt, während die DDs sich beharkten...


----------



## FermiParadoxon (5. März 2010)

Es war nicht so wirklich Random, aber naja... fand ich dennoch recht lustig. 
PDK 10er, bei den Bestien. Irgendwie schien an dem Tag der Wurm drin zu sein. Sowohl Tank als auch Gruppenschaden schien immens. Irgendwie hat es mit dem aus dem Feuer treten nicht so ganz geklappt und wir mussten uns schon in der ersten Phase von einem DD verabschieden, da wir overheal auf die Tanks spammen mussten. Es kommen die Würmer... Die Leute liefen etwas unkoordiniert durch die Gegend, es kam ein Feuerdebuff und 4 weitere Leute haben sich gegenseitig ins Grab befördert, während der letzet Wurm noch auf 50% war. Zwischendurch starb noch ein Tank... :x
Irgendwie runtergekloppt und Eisheuler betritt die Bühne. Noch mal als Zwischenbillanz: 1 Tank, 2 Heiler und 1 DD waren noch am Leben.
Der Enragetimer war in diesem Moment unser größter Feind. xD
Irgendwann kam im TS: "Zeo heilt, der Schamane macht Schaden!"
Hab zwischendurch trotzdem immer mal wieder Schaden gemacht und irgendwie haben wir denn auch auf 10% runterbekommen, nur war der Enrage grad mal 30sec entfernt. "LOSLOS, LEUTE!"
Wir sehen schon wie das Vieh größer und rot wird... BÄM, der Tank und Eisheuler fallen genau im selben Moment um. Das war vielleicht ein Gebrülle im TS... :>
(Lustigerweise haben wir den Rest Firsttry und ohne größere Verluste gelegt. >.<)

Naja und zu Karazeiten hatten wir einen Random-Hexer mit dabei, der auf Heilersachen gewürfelt hat, damit Aderlass wirksamer ist. Wobei der Kerl eh schon fast ne Serverberühmtheit war. 

Vor kurzem hatten wir auch einige Randoms in unserem Weeklyraid mit dabei, es handelte sich übrigens um Ignis. Und naja, der Pala-Heiler fand es voll lustig unserem Tank (wobei er eigentlich nicht "unser" Tank ist, sonst aus einer erfolgreicheren Gilde es wir es sind, aber es ist halt ein alter Bekannter und war mal zu BC-Zeiten bei uns.) Ignis abzuspotten... ich weiß nicht mal ob das Ding spottbar ist... xD
Ich: "Sag mal... du hast grad nicht allen ernstes die Aggro... oder?"
Pala: "Doch xDD"
Bär: "Jup, hat er..."
Ich: "Oh, da ist grad jemand im Bottich... kein Overheal mehr auf dich."
Pala: "Scheiße. die Bubble ist nicht ready! o.o"
...und er fiel tot um. xD
Ich glaube die Randoms haben sich gefragt wo sie denn hier gelandet sind. :x

Noch ein weiteres Erlebnis: 
Mein Palatwink war lvl 74 und ich hatte Langeweile. Im Handelschannel wurden noch Leute für einen Kara-Run gesucht. Mh, ich hatte immer noch die Quest abzugeben, weil ich es damals jedes mal vergessen habe... also wieso nicht? Ind der Gruppe waren zum Großteil 80er dabei und der DK-Anteil war recht hoch. 
Im ernst... Kara war zu 70er Zeiten in blauem Zeug einfacher gewesen. "Ey, lasst den DK tanken, der hat am meisten leben." Naja, nach dem der Heiler von zig mobs umgehauen wurde, weil der Kerl ja "DD" war und nichts anderes als sein Ziel an sich gebunden hat... Erst dann hat man eingesehen, dass ein "richtiger" Tank doch wohl besser geeignet ist, auch wenn dieser erst lvl 74 ist. 
Und als wir erst bei Aran angelagt sind. "Kennt jeder den Boss?"
*schweigen* Hexer pullt. Und es kam wie es kommen musste... FEUERKRANZ. Man kann sich denken, was dabei passiert ist.
Und spätestens beim Schachevent hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Weil niemand die Heiler nehmen wollte hab ich einfach mal einen genommen. Der König blieb reglos hinten stehen, während die Casterfigur mit den Gegner in Meleerange auf Tuchfühlung ging. :/


----------



## Metadron72 (5. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Das was mich daran etwas störte war das wir Heigan nur zu 2 umlutschten weil 8 Mann den Walzer nicht konnten und mir danach meine Maushand schon weh tat.



oh ja, das kenn ich auch zur genüge. wenn das nicht immer soooo lange dauern würde ^^
p.s. du hast viel zu wenig blocken mit deinem priest !!


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Ja mein Priester ist eine echte Wuchtbrumme! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber um auf Heigan zurück zu kommen: Es ist eine wahre Hassliebe. Das der einzige Boss der mir mein undying verwehrt und das immer durch ein oder mehrere Spieler die es aufregend finden in der grünen Soße zu spielen (und da ist egal ob zu 8 oder zu 10). Aber irgendwann werden es die Doppel Ds (dd) hinbekommen ihn einfach in p1 um zu hauen wenn sie schon nicht tanzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (5. März 2010)

Bei mir war der lustigste/ärmste Randomraid in Naxx 10er.

Im Handelschannel:

"LFM Naxx 10er tank und dd" 

Ich (der DD) und mein Kumpel (tank) melden uns darauf hin bei dem und werden auch geinvt.

Kurz über den G......score der anderen geguckt (die heiler warn beide über 4,5k) der rest so 3,5 bis 4k.

Haben uns gedacht gut wird vlt etwas länger dauern. Nur stellten wir uns unter länger maximal 2,5 h vor. Und daraus geworden sind 4,5 std xD

Als ich wir bei Thaddi ankamen befürchtete ich schon das manche das Laufen vergeigen aber zu meiner großen überraschung ist dies aber jedem gelungen. So weit so gut Thaddi war auf 10 % nun und was passiert dann? Er geht Enrage und killt den ganzen raid.


Ich guck so über mein Recount und denke mir WTF???? Keiner der DDs hat bei thaddi über 4k dps gefahren?? 

Erstmal nachgehakt was da los sei. Einer der DDs begründete den Wipe mit folgender Antwort:

"Warscheinlich hat der Boss zuviel Life und zu viel Rüssi und ist somit unlegbar"

Ein anderer DD:

"XY hat warscheinlich recht wir brauchen noch paar Krieger zum rüstungszereißen"


Als ich das gelesen hab dachte ich nur noch omfg und bin mim Kumpel geleavt.

Einerseits wars lustig und auch wieder traurig.

mfg


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Wie ihr seid nach einem Try Thaddi geleavt weil 2 Spieler sehr skurrile Aussagen in den Raum warfen? Habt ihr ihnen wenigstens erklärt warum sie nicht über 4k kamen? oder waren die unter 4k schon mit debuff? dann hätte manauch vorher schon absehen können das Thaddi nix wird, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Udn wenn keiner der DDs bei thaddi über 4k dps kamen dann auch du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ich (der DD)"


----------



## Fremder123 (5. März 2010)

Mann, was ich an Heigan krepiert bin, bis ich kapiert hab dass der Raum im Prinzip in 4 Zonen aufgeteilt ist. Wir waren letztens auch mal zu acht wegen dem "Harten Kern", der Großteil natürlich hochgerüstet in PdK- und ICC-Klamotten. Ich durfte auf Heiler umspeccen, weil sich keiner zweiter fand. Wir kommen zu Heigan und prompt fallen spätenstens in der 2. Phase nach und nach die Leute um. Am Ende stehen der MT, ein Melee und ich als Heiler. Und wir habens hinbekommen, nach neun Minuten fiel er! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war fast eine Erleichterung, als hätten wir grad Fauldarm umgehauen. xD Der Boss ist zwar einer der meist hassenswertesten, aber im Grunde müsste man jeden Gearscore-schreienden Pseudo-Imba-Spieler dort rein jagen um zu schauen, ob er oder sie wirklich spielen kann, denn wo sonst wenn nicht bei Heigan sind Movement und gute Reaktion gefragt?!^^


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

mein längster heigantanz dauert 24 min. aber mal davon abgesehen in pdk items haust den um bevor p2 kommt (sofern die dds spielen können)
edit: ja heigan ist ideal um den Leuten auf den Zahn zufühlen


----------



## Gromer (5. März 2010)

Ja der Gute Alte Heigan ich war damals anfangszeit von Naxx in Nordend mit der Gilde da keiner wusste von dem Bug ausser ich alle bewegten sich schön und starben und ich stand schön in der ecke und kriegte keinen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinste was meine Gilde böse war das ich ihnen das nicht gesagt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fand lustig naja die Gilde nachher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Potpotom (5. März 2010)

Lustigster Wipe war bei Ony 25er... 

Raidleiter fragt so elegant: Kann losgehen? Einer schrieb "+", dann flitzte so eine kleine Jägermotte mal fix in Richtung Ony und es tauchten ungefähr 15x "-" im Channel auf. Hach ja...

Nachdem dann relativ schnell alle im Dreck lagen, einige noch immer aufm Klo... war so ein schönes "oops, war ich das?" im TS zu hören.


----------



## WackoJacko (5. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wie ihr seid nach einem Try Thaddi geleavt weil 2 Spieler sehr skurrile Aussagen in den Raum warfen? Habt ihr ihnen wenigstens erklärt warum sie nicht über 4k kamen? oder waren die unter 4k schon mit debuff? dann hätte manauch vorher schon absehen können das Thaddi nix wird, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry das ich mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt habe. Meinte eig das keiner der DDs außer mir halt über die 4k (auch mit dem Buff/Debuff) kamen (war bei 11,5)^^

Und Recount hab ich während der BOsse immer aus, da des iwie Druck bei mir auslöst^^


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Apropos Jägerpet.
zu Bc bei "Maggi". Alle am warten. die Tanks werden eingeteilt. (nun kommt eine zeitspanne von 5sec) Der Hexer holt sein Wichtel raus. Der RL erklärt kurz die klicktaktik und in dem moment fliegt von draussen (vor der kammer) ein Feuerball an allen vorbei. Wie in Zeitlupe - im TS nur noch ein einzig lautes "WOHHHH". Der Feuerball trifft das erste add. Tor geht zu. Der Hexer von draussen "ups sorry komm gerade vom BG" (wichtel auf aggro gestellt).

editWacko: achso XD


----------



## Potpotom (5. März 2010)

Hrhrhr... ich hätte gelegen. Passiert, sollte nicht, aber passiert.


----------



## Piefke79 (5. März 2010)

Ist wohl auch für unbeteiligte nicht lustig, aber wir hatten damals unsern Spaß^^

Paar Wochen nach dem Start von WOTLK waren genügend aus unserer Gilde Lv 80 um Naxx 10 zu gehn. Alles gute Leute, wir hatten vorher auch gehört Naxx 10 is net so schwer also auf gings. Wir haben bis zum 1. Boss glaube ich ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, incl. 3 Whipes. Jeder meinte nur unfassbar wie schwer das hier ist, naja ok wir hatten ja auch alle noch Questitems bzw 70er Epics wie T6. Ok, endlich beim Boss, Tank geht ran, kassiert übelste Schläge und ist dann auch nach 30 sec tod. Auf dem dann 5. Weg in die Ini sagte einer nur ganz leise im Ts: Ähm Leute das Heroisch an ist ist net so gewollt oder?....

Nach dem anfänglichen Aufregen wie doof wir doch waren und den ganzen Flames der Gildenkollegen überwog dann doch der Stolz das wir den Trash vom 25er Naxx mit 10 großteils blau equipten Leuten gepackt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaro (5. März 2010)

hm mir is eigentlich erst 2x was ulkiges passiert nen dk hat offenbar nur durch inis gelvlt in bollwerk norm na egal abgegriffen hat er au ned viel 80% eq von den dk qs na egal.. gut er frisst dmg der fast unheilbar erscheint naja der heiler hats irwie geschafft ihn oben zu halten mit meinem eingreifen (bin shadow) aber egal letzter boss er bleibt im feuer stehen nix passiert... alles wundert sich why der kein dmg frisst gut beschwert sich niemand drüber auf einmal 20% vom boss der dk is instant tot der drache rast zum heiler killt ihn ich soll nächstes ziel sein schattenmimik angeworfen und er nimmt sich zerst die ander beiden vor dann trozdem mich.... der dk begründet sein sterben damit das er den dmg vom feuer zurückgehalten hätte und ihn dann nimmer halten konnte sowas soll sich mal erklären. na egal fanden alle irwie lustig

und das 2te zu beginn von wotlk naja paar wochen nachher obsidian sanktum der drache wo man in diese portale muss ich als 2nd tank natührlich reingehüpft heiler reingehüpft die dds stehen draussen und fragen obs au rein sollen (war vorm fight geklärt wer rein soll) gut das resultierte im whipe 2nd try die dds hüpfen rein nur leider beide heiler..... ebenfalls whipe dann 3. try alles geklappt 5% vom boss tank sagt ich guck mal was da unten is springt inne lava und schwimmt zum großen (war pala) öhm war das erste was ich ma dachte 2 min später stellt sich raus ihm war fad und er hätte kb mehr gehabt auf ein und den selbe zu schlagen und wollte den andern ausprobieren... tjoa der whipe war zugeben deppad. aber alle hatten ihren spaß da sich rausstellte das war keine frau sondern kind mit sehr hoher stimme


----------



## Nano4Life (5. März 2010)

Hikaro schrieb:


> und das 2te zu beginn von wotlk naja paar wochen nachher obsidian sanktum der drache wo man in diese portale muss ich als 2nd tank natührlich reingehüpft heiler reingehüpft die dds stehen draussen und fragen obs au rein sollen (war vorm fight geklärt wer rein soll) gut das resultierte im whipe 2nd try die dds hüpfen rein nur leider beide heiler..... ebenfalls whipe dann 3. try alles geklappt 5% vom boss tank sagt ich guck mal was da unten is springt inne lava und schwimmt zum großen (war pala) öhm war das erste was ich ma dachte 2 min später stellt sich raus ihm war fad und er hätte kb mehr gehabt auf ein und den selbe zu schlagen und wollte den andern ausprobieren... tjoa der whipe war zugeben deppad. aber alle hatten ihren spaß da sich rausstellte das war keine frau sondern kind mit sehr hoher stimme



Es tut mir leid. Aber ich habe nicht im geringsten verstanden worum es geht.


----------



## Shakreo (5. März 2010)

Nano4Life schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid. Aber ich habe nicht im geringsten verstanden worum es geht.



Es geht in Obsi um den Drachen, bei dem man in das Portal muss^^
Beim 1. Wipe waren keine DDs durchs Portal.
Bei 2. alle DDs, aber beide Heiler
Beim 3. Try der Drache auf 5% und der Pala Tank springt mit Bubble die Klippe runter zu Sartharion, weil er "nachschauen will, was da unten noch so ist". Und das war halt scheinbar ein kind mit sehr hoher Stimme (und keine Frau wie anfangs vermutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Moktheshock (5. März 2010)

also mit Heigan haben ein DuDu Tank und ich mal 30 minuten getanzt nachdem (auf einem imba pew pew roxxermarkenfarmraid) die anderen 8 direkt zu beginn oder p1 umgefallen sind xD.

Das lustige daran war wir haben ihn gelegt und wurden dann aus der gruppe gekickt weil wir angeblich ein addon genutzt haben das die anderen umgebracht hat xD.


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Das lustige daran war wir haben ihn gelegt und wurden dann aus der gruppe gekickt weil wir angeblich ein addon genutzt haben das die anderen umgebracht hat xD.



Das ja noch besser als "Wir brauchen mehr Krieger für Rüsizerreiszen .. aka .. der ist unlegbar"


----------



## Carn1feX616 (5. März 2010)

das schlimmste bei mir war die pdk 10er rnd gestern abend
wir haben net mal ne id bekommen weil wir net so weit gekommen sind xD hab pdk 10er mittlerweile 4 mal clear gemacht als palatank mit wirklich ausreichendem equip...2 rl kumpels warn als heal dabei, mit 5,1k und 4,9k gs und gutem skill...normal packen wir das in der konstellation mit 1 rnd tank und rnd dds auch locker aber da war echt der wurm drin...

ich würd mal sagen die dds waren schuld...der rnd tank war echt gut und wir haben uns im ts auch abgesprochen und gormok direkt abgespottet bei 3 stacks pfählen...aber die healer kamen nicht nach weil sich die dds net entscheiden konnten welchen kobold sie killn sodass bis zu 4 kobolde im raid waren.....schön und gut das dann einer angefangen hat zu marken und die dank focus dmg schnell down gingen, doch das bringt net viel wenn einer der beidne healer immernoch nen kobold hat

ende der geschichte war das einer von uns tanks aufgrund mangelenden heals immer verreckt is weil die grp aufgrund der kobolde einfach total verkackt hat...spätestens als die würmer kamen wars dann vorbei, weils mit einem tank halt echt net machbar is xD

war halt echt einfach ein problem das jeder mit ner anderen taktik rangegangen is und erwartet hat das die anderen das schon schaukeln.....und 3-4 dds warn eh brainafk und net ansprechbar aber haben beim rdycheck ok gemacht...absprache mit denen war also absolut net drin

nun haben wir beschlossen mit unserer gilde ne 10er stamm aufzubaun mit einheitlicher taktik da das gestern abend echt absolut peinlich und schrecklich war....da mach ihc lieber kein pdk mehr als mit rnd grps ^^


----------



## Plûsarbeit (5. März 2010)

Bei mir die lustigste random gruppe war letzten mitwock ak 25ger vor toralon  ich und der zweite tank (spiele tank) posizonieren uns bloss ein heiler vehlt noch hexer portet den bloss der hate tank gear an und . der leiter meinte ersolte  heal gear anziehen weiler sich als heal angemeldet hat der meinte das stimmt . der leiter leavte in und aus rache pullte er den boss. aber das coole da bei war das wir ihn noch gekegt habe zwar hat es lange gedauert weil eingetot waren aber troz dem


----------



## Psycokain (5. März 2010)

Plûsarbeit schrieb:


> Bei mir die lustigste random gruppe war letzten mitwock ak 25ger vor toralon ich und der zweite tank (spiele tank) posizonieren uns bloss ein heiler vehlt noch hexer portet den bloss der hate tank gear an und . der leiter meinte ersolte heal gear anziehen weiler sich als heal angemeldet hat der meinte das stimmt . der leiter leavte in und aus rache pullte er den boss. aber das coole da bei war das wir ihn noch gekegt habe zwar hat es lange gedauert weil eingetot waren aber troz dem




Bin ja sonst nicht so, aber meine Fresse, soll das Deutsch sein? Sechs, setzen!


----------



## Arnorns (5. März 2010)

wollt gestern abend schnell weekly machen, war der 1. boss in icc. als healer natürlich schnell gruppe gefunden, war schon voll also direkt los. wär ja gelacht wenns so einfach wär, ich also den tank gesucht. hmm, wo versteckt sich der nur? hier hat ja keiner mehr als 30k hp. nunja, am ende kam raus das ein frisch 80er blau equipter, nich critimmuner tank sich gemeldet hatte und auch noch geladen wurde. als ich den raidleader fragte, warum er nich wenigstens mal übers equip drüber guckt oder sich wenigstens wundert das der tank buffed 29k hp hat wurd ich nur angeschnauzt:" man muss auch den lowies mal ne chance geben, heil halt besser"... naja, den raid gabs nich mehr lange, ich war wohl nich der einzige der sich gedacht hat: idioten


----------



## Kalvas (5. März 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> :" man muss auch den lowies mal ne chance geben,



finde ich eigentlich ganz nett, aber im icc als blauequipter frisch 80er? *schmunzel*

naja... ein rl-kumpel und ich (beide dd´s) hatten uns auch mal pdk rnd angemeldet. gruppe kam auch fix zusammen und vom equip sah das alles nicht schlecht aus. allerdings hatten wir ein ähnliches problem wie oben beschrieben, jeder verfolgte anscheinend eine andere taktik. und wie sich herausstellte kannten einige wenige die bosse noch nicht wirklich. ts gab es bei dem "run" nicht also waren mein kollege und ich allein im gilden-ts. wir haben uns fast nass gemacht vor lachen weil es ein einziges durcheinander war. alle rannten wie auf psychodelischen drogen planlos umher, keiner boxte die bolde vom rücken der betroffenen und als der pfähler dann lag schossen mir schlagartig die tränen in die augen vor lachen als noch 2-3 bolde überwahren, der RL gerade dabei war im chatt zu erklären wie es sich bei den beiden würmchen verhält als i-wer zum anqutschen ging und die beiden würmchen kamen. der raid hielt sich wacker, aber es war abzusehen wie das ganze enden sollte.


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. März 2010)

Ony25
Tank rennt los.
Will Ony mitnehmen zur hinteren Wand.
Er verfehlt mit seiner Waffe und Ony zerlegt den Raid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fragen danach: "Hast nicht irgendwas vergessen, wie z.B. Ony... ?"
Fanden alle saugeil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. März 2010)

Da fällt mir nur ein Ninjalooting vom Plündermeister und Blizz tut nichts dagegen, da es für Sie legal ist da man sich dem Plündermeister unterwirft.......ja nee is klar.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (5. März 2010)

Mein erstes Mal Naxx 10er ^^Wir saßen bis um 2 dran (glaube um 9 oder so war beginn)einige andere kannten sich untereinander, dazu kam das 1er bekifft war und 3 andere hordentlich was getrunken hatten ;D


----------



## BudSpencer93 (5. März 2010)

Zwar kein Raid aber Random Dungeon:

Tatort: Düsterbruch-Wucherborkenviertel.
Beteiligte: Schutz-Pala( ich) , mage, hexer, pew-pew eule und ein Retri(merken)! Pala.

Der Pala ist als Heal drin trägt aber nur stärke und ausdauer equip (Leider erst zu spät bemerkt).
Okay erster Pull: Schild des Rächers drauf, Weihe und los gehts!
Meine HP: 50%-----ich:heal?
HP: 30% ------ich: heal!
HP: 10% ------ich: HEAL!!!!11
HP: 0% ----ich als Palamatsch auf dem Boden: aua.....
Zur winzigen Verteidigung des "Heilers": er hat ab und zu Lichtblitz benutzt:0

und während Bäume und mutierte Pflanzen ( die auch aus den Fieberträumen eines irren Greenpeace Aktivisten stammen könnten)
meine geschätzten Gruppenkollegen zu Hackfleisch verarbeiten steht der Pseudo-Holy Pala nur rum und spammt ab und zu Lichtblitz.

Okay: alle tot und der Pala steht dank Seelenstein wieder da.
Ich: Rezz pls
........
Ich nach 2 min: Rezz? 
Notiz: er ist nicht AFK sondern springt rum....
Nach 5 min: kumpel, ich reg mich ja selten auf aber rezzt du jetz mal?
Hmmm.. Vielleicht weiß er nich was rezzen heißt....
Ich: Beleb mich wieder bitte!
Wieder nichts.....
Tja…
Was lernen wir daraus?- Das Heilige Licht kann einem das Hirn durchschmoren, muss aber nicht.

So long 
Bud


----------



## vicaut (5. März 2010)

Zu BC Zeiten ein Randomraid im schwarzen Tempel. Nach 2 Abenden lag auch Illidan im Dreck. Schon toll was so alles geht, wenn die Truppe gut spielen kann.


----------



## PumPam (5. März 2010)

SwenRLP schrieb:


> Ich glaub Oktober oder November gab es über den Bier des Monats e.V. ein Bier das einem in einen Eisblock einschloss, der haargenau so aussah wie der von einem Mage bzw. wie bei Saphiron in Naxx.... man kann sich schon denken welch blöde Idee mir gekommen ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie geil mcich fast bepisst vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (5. März 2010)

Zugegebenermassen kein Rnd Raid, aber würde auch keinen Unterschied machen:

Patch 3.2: Die Fraction Champions sind gerade live gegangen. Unsere Gilde hatte ja schon Erfahrungen mit den ersten beiden Bossen, so dass wir recht schnell auch in PdK 25 bei dem bunten Haufen angekommen sind. Da niemand so richtig wusste, wie man sie im 25er angehen soll, gab es erst einmal eine 15 minütige Diskussion. Das Ergebnis sprach für sich:

Wipe

Kurze Zeit später:

Wir diskutieren weitere 10 Minuten, einigen uns auf die gleiche Taktik, nur mit dem Unterschied dass es dieses Mal funktionieren soll:

Wipe

Das Ganze wiederholte sich noch 2, 3 Mal mit einer anderen Taktik, und ich fing an immer neue Details in der Sterbeanimation meines Orc-Todesritters zu finden. Schließlich kamen wir zum entscheidenden 6. oder 7. Versuch. Die genaue Zahl weiß ich nicht mehr, ich verdränge fast alles was kurz vorher passiert ist. Eine neue Taktikdiskussion entbrennt. Nach etwa 5 Minuten meldet sich plötzlich unser Quotenhunter mit den bekannten Worten: "Leeeeeeroy"

Was soll ich sagen? Dieses Mal waren es nicht 25, sondern 10 Leichen und eine Kiste.



Auch in der Woche darauf gab es viel Gedöns um die Fractions Champions:

Jaraxxus lag schon die Woche davor 1st try und dieses Mal konnten sogar die Bestien Niemanden mit in den Tod reißen. Aber dann wieder unsere Freunde von der Allianz: Nach abermals ca 6 Wipes (inklusive Leroy) waren wir ratlos. Die Moral war bereits im Keller, so dass unser Raidleiter den nächsten Versuch als last try ansetzte. Noch während er im TS die Einteilung ansagt, hören wir ein lautes Krachen, sein Char läuft nach vorne und pullt. Nachdem schon, mit Ausnahme von ihm alle Leute wieder Reingelaufen sind, meldet sich eine beschämte Stimme im TS: "Sry Leute, mein Stuhl ist zusammengebrochen".


----------



## Braamséry (5. März 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> also mit Heigan haben ein DuDu Tank und ich mal 30 minuten getanzt nachdem (auf einem imba pew pew roxxermarkenfarmraid) die anderen 8 direkt zu beginn oder p1 umgefallen sind xD.
> 
> Das lustige daran war wir haben ihn gelegt und wurden dann aus der gruppe gekickt weil wir angeblich ein addon genutzt haben das die anderen umgebracht hat xD.



hatte ich auch mal.

Mit einem Tank, einem Shami Heal und mir als BM Hunter, wodurch der DMG ohne Pet natürlich schwindend gering war, haben wir exakt 31mins und 17sek gebraucht^^
Die anderen 7 sind bei ca 60% verreckt, war einer unseren ersten Naxx Raids wodurch das Gear noch erbärmlich schlecht war und wenig dmg kam.

Zwischendurch sagte dann der erste nach 2-3min:
"Ich mach mir mal ne Tasse Kaffee und was zu essen"
Nach und nach verabschiedeten sich alle für ein paar Minuten und am Ende, bei den letzten 5% kam dann der erst-gegangene wieder und fragte mit vollem Mund, weil er aufm Desktop war,
"Habt ihr den schon down oder kann ich noch ne runde schlafen?"

War richtig funny^^



Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur ein Ninjalooting vom Plündermeister und Blizz tut nichts dagegen, da es für Sie legal ist da man sich dem Plündermeister unterwirft.......ja nee is klar.



1. So ist es ja auch. 
2. Wenn er das vertrauen von euch ausnutzt kann Blizzard da so wenig für wie ihr.
3. Falscher Thread, es geht um "lustige Raids"


----------



## Vicell (5. März 2010)

BudSpencer93 schrieb:


> Zwar kein Raid aber Random Dungeon:
> 
> Tatort: Düsterbruch-Wucherborkenviertel.
> Beteiligte: Schutz-Pala( ich) , mage, hexer, pew-pew eule und ein Retri(merken)! Pala.
> ...



Wirklich haargenau das selbe erlebt, der Mage hiess nicht evtl. Vicell und kam von Eredar?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamermaster (5. März 2010)

Shîlunâ schrieb:


> Soo... der Thread hier ist Allgemein für eure " Lustigsten Random Raids "
> 
> Naja.. hatte Letzte Woche einen netten kleinen PDk 10 Raid - Ohne GC, wollte einfach mal wieder Spontan mal reinsehen wies läuft..
> So weit so gut...Gormok der Pfähler, Voran Helden! 2x Pfählen Tank tot? Ähh okay..
> ...



Hehe^^ deswegen find ich GS manchmal (nicht immer)^^ garned so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurcore (5. März 2010)

Ein lustiger run war sicher mein erstes mal Pdok...mit noch sehr schlechtem equip warte ich halt in dala auf irgendwelche rnd-raids. Da sehe ich "LFM PDK10" natürlich gleich angeschrieben und es ging auch sofort los. 
In der Inze dann drin whispert mich der andere an wieso ich keine vzs habe (ja sollte man immer haben aber ich hatte halt keine ;D war neu in der pve welt) naja ich erstma so is doch "nur PDK10er" dann nach n paar whipes sehe ich beim dungeon-eingang das heroisch zeichen und sage erstma "lol wir ham hc eingestellt" dann kam sofort die antwort "lol? wir ham das gewusst" 
Ich hätte mir schwören können da stand "lfm PDK" und nich pdOk...naja danach flamte mich wieder der typ von vorhin wieder wegen vzs und gammelgear, obwohl ich im dmg weit vor ihm war, und danach wurd ich gekickt auch noch ;D weil die anderen was dagegen hatten das wer ohne vzs und superimbaroflolololroxxorgear pdok gehen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja war einfach nur lustig weil danach mich der raidleiter anschreibt "sry kauf paar vzs und du kannst wieder mitkomm" xDD naja seitdem achte ich besser auf die "LFM"posts


sry is leider net übersichtlich ;D


----------



## Thyson93 (5. März 2010)

Ohjaaa da hab ich auch noch eine Geschichte auf Lager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich war zu Bc zeiten Gruul.War das erste mal für mich, ein paar Freunde von mir waren neben mir und haben zugeguckt (die hatten alle keine ahnung von WoW).Ich schreibe im Raid das ich kurz nochmal pullern bin ,als ich grad zurück in mein zimmer wollte höre ich alle nurnoch meinen namen im ts schreien ich ahnte schlimmes. Auf einmal guckt mich mein Kumpel an und sagt ich bin doch nur gelaufen ich hab diese Viecher doch nicht angegriffen.Es stellte sich heraus das er mit meinem Char mitten in König Maulgar und seinen Gefolge gerannt war und den ganzen raid whipen lies zu meinem glück haben sie mich nicht aus der gruppe geworfen ich musste ziehmlich lachen xD


----------



## Kashia02 (5. März 2010)

Heute Hallen der Blitze Rnd-Hero - Ich mit meinem Blut-DK-DD (mittlererweile schon 27.5k hp in rnds)
Als alle drin waren sah noch alles normal aus, keiner auffällig niedrig im life/mana, mage stellt n tisch, etc. und go. Erste Mobgruppen, der Palatank schnapt sich die Gruppe zieht weiter rechts runter zur nächsten und plötzlich war er tot! Von >90% auf 0 in unter ner Sekunde. Ich baller auf Frostpräsenz mit der Hoffnung, dass der Heal gut genug ist, dass wir wenigstens nen Wipe verhindern können, half aber nich mehr.
Also wipe, wieder rein und etwas langsamer angegangen und ich merke, dass der Life-Balken vom Palatank erstens 30.5k life anzeigte und zweitens in Sekundentakt ma rot ma grün war. "Vielleicht isser n frischer 80er dessen Tankeq noch nich so dolle is", denk ich mir und schau sein EQ an als ich n Schreck bekomme:
- 2 PvP-Teile equipped, Rest blankes DD-Equipment und Schattenschneide(welche ich heut zum ersten ma ingame gesehen habe)

Poste also sofort in grp-channel
Ich: "xy, bist du der Tank der Gruppe?"
Er: "Hast du Aggro?"
Ich: "Ne, is nur, du hast kein Tankeq ôO"
Er: "Brauch ich nich, Heros kann man auch so tanken"

... Toll, wenn ihm schon die Hose platzt, sein EQ so imba ist und er HdB so tanken kann, warum wipen wir dann an der ersten Mobgruppe in HdB? xD


----------



## benwingert (5. März 2010)

icc10
ts: "is wer hier lederer?" rlead:"warts ab du kanns dir nach dem raid einen ledern"^^
die ganze zeit son zeug war echt lustig der raid leider wars dann für den prof zu spät^^


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (6. März 2010)

Darksasuke schrieb:


> Jo hatte in einer hc ne tank mit 27k buffed der so als er stirbt kannste nicht heilen ich so wtf guck mal auf dein life xD



-.-
naxx 10 wurde mit gebufften 24-25k getankt...

heros folglich ab 20k life... also kanns nur an deiner heilleistung gelegen haben...


----------



## Braamséry (6. März 2010)

Spankyhamthrall schrieb:


> -.-
> naxx 10 wurde mit gebufften 24-25k getankt...
> 
> heros folglich ab 20k life... also kanns nur an deiner heilleistung gelegen haben...



Da könnten mehrere Faktoren ne Rolle spielen.
Klar 27k sind mehr als genug, wenn aber der Tank seine Skills (als Warri z.B. Schildblock) nicht einsetzt und der heiler denkt, dass er brainafk sein kann, passt eine solche Reaktion, auch wenn sie natürlich ein fail ist.


----------



## Tamîkus (6. März 2010)

heut pdok 10er gewesen hatten 1 wipe beim 2ten boss daraufhin leavten alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (6. März 2010)

BudSpencer93 schrieb:


> Zwar kein Raid aber Random Dungeon:
> 
> Tatort: Düsterbruch-Wucherborkenviertel.
> Beteiligte: Schutz-Pala( ich) , mage, hexer, pew-pew eule und ein Retri(merken)! Pala.
> ...



ich behaupte jetzt ma das es ein bot war oder ein spieler der zugekifft vom pc saß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirastor (6. März 2010)

Da fällt mir spontan nur der PDK 25er von Mittwoch ein, in dem ich mit meiner Magierin mitwirken durfte.
Lief im großen und ganzen auch ganz gut.... bis Anub.
70% er taucht das erste mal ab, KR schon rausgehaun
50% er taucht nochmal ab
35% erneutes abtauchen.... langsam wirds happig
<30% Schwarm raus
DBM beginnt zu spammen... enrage in xx Sekunden
1% Anub wird zum Berserker, MT onehit, Melees onehit, Anub metzelt durchs Castercamp.... Kampfeshitze löst aus
der Pyro trifft kritisch, 2nd Tank in Bubble... Anub haut mich um
ABER DIE SAU IS NOCH AN DEN DOT'S VERRECKT

es standen dann noch der Palatank und 2 weitere Leute, die ein Weilchen mit rezzen beschäftigt waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elandras (6. März 2010)

Icc10er kannonenboot:ich(vergelter pala)+schurke+bär=angriffsteam
 	der bär war übrigens raidlead
 	unter null...jetzt!!!
 	schurke und ich sprigen rüber
 	ich zünd meine bubble so schnell wie noch nie, schurke vanish
 	ich frag im ts:"ähhh *insert name* kommst du auch mal rüber!?"
 	bär:"aso lol ich war so darin vertieft die dbm-shice zu checken
 	das ich ganz vergessen habe zu springen"
 	wer jetz denk er springt endlich rüber liegt falsch er will einfach net nachdem wir gewipt sind^^ frage ich wieso er net rübergesprungen is
 	da sagt er er hat vergessen das jetpack anzulegen udn im kampf geht das ja nimmer



*AUSRASTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (6. März 2010)

Psycokain schrieb:


> Bin ja sonst nicht so, aber meine Fresse, soll das Deutsch sein? Sechs, setzen!



*Zustimm* Ist echt grausam Oo.


----------



## Gosi (6. März 2010)

Lang ists her..
Damals in Karazhan. Wir waren am Raiden, aufeinmal schreibt unsere Gildenleaderin dass sie weg muss. Nach rund eine Stunde kam sie dann wieder, entschuldige sich und erzählte uns, dass ihre Katze aufhörte zu Atmen, und sie dann im Schock Tsatsiki auf ihre Tastatur geleert hatte. Der Katze gings aber gut, und dann raideten wir weiter.
Grüße, Gosi


----------



## Samaraner (6. März 2010)

Mirastor schrieb:


> [...]ABER DIE SAU IS NOCH AN DEN DOT'S VERRECKT
> es standen dann noch der Palatank und 2 weitere Leute, die ein Weilchen mit rezzen beschäftigt waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja, da kommen bei mir Erinnerungen an unseren ersten Anub Hero Kill hoch... ich glaube der Screenshot sagt mehr als Worte:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corlin (7. März 2010)

Letze woche icc10man. Wir hatten gerade rotface gelegt und waren dabei loot zu verteilen. Wenn wir fuer loot wuerfeln benutzen wir am anfang immer "!" fuer main-spec und "x" fuer off-spec. Und da war ein shaman item dabei und unser shaman wollte das umbedingt. I m ventrilo kam sofort "omg i want that so bad......." Und er macht "!" einer unser magier wollte sich ein spass erlauben und machte auch "!". da unser raid leader ein wenig durch den wind war und probleme mit epgp hatte kam "mage xyz recieves loot" Allee fingen an zu lachen in vent and leute schrieben in raid "HAHAHA" unser priest wusste immer noch nicht was los und sie fragte "warum lacht ihr alle so bloed" Haben ihr das dann erklaert. Ihr kommentar war nur "DONT FREAKN CONFUSE ME WHILE I M DOIN LOOT" das war schon eine lustige geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das lustigste was ich erlebt habe in Wow ist schon ein paar jahre her. Als ich mein ersten toon (hunter) auf ca 30-35hatte und ich mit eine grupper gnomer gegangen bin. Als alle da waren haben wir uns auf den weg gemacht nach gnomer. Und da ist ja dieser fahrstuhl. 4leute habens geschafft auf den fahrstuhl. Und sind auch alle heil unten angekommen der letzte meinte nur "hey wait for me" Ich hatte meine kamera grad auf den fahrstuhl und ich sah nur den besagten spieler wie ein stein aus m himmel fallen. Naja er war tod........
Aber das bild werd ich woll nie vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (8. März 2010)

Naja Randomraids hab ich kaum welche gefunden die richtig lustig sind... bei Blackmoore-Ally sind Rdm-Raids meist zweistündige Schweigepause im TS... naja voll langweilig^^


----------



## Potpotom (8. März 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Die Fragen danach: "Hast nicht irgendwas vergessen, wie z.B. Ony... ?"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab gelegen, danke für den morgentlichen Schmunzler.


----------



## Rudall (8. März 2010)

hm... da hab ich was.

ich wollte nach der arbeit entspannen. hero, dailies machen und ins bett. ^^

einer meiner gildies sprach mich an, ob ich nich bitte, bitte ony mitheilen könnte mit meinem schami.

na gut, bin ja kein unmensch und warte auf den inv.

ich werde eingeladen, werde rangeportet und das erste was mir ins auge sticht, ist die gruppenzusammenstellung:

- 2 heilschamanen

- 1 schurke

- 1 baum

- 3 krieger

- 2 palas

- 1 hexer

hm... in meinem hinterkopf spielte schon die lustige wipe-melodie aus quote2.

na gut. pull kommt, ony ist erstaunlich schnell auf 65%. alles verteilt sich, der hexer gibt alles was er hat. er haut der alten handtasche seine casts um die ohren und.... verreckt im ersten atem.

das bäumchen hat natürlich direkt reagiert und hebt den armen hexer wieder auf.

zweiter atem von ony und der hexer dachte sich wohl: mittendrin, statt nur dabei.

demnach hatte sich das thema range-dd auch erledigt.

der andere heilschami - ich weiß nicht ob aus solidarität oder reaktionsträgheit - hat direkt dreimal das flammenbad genossen.

nun ja, der wipe folgte.

und der andere schami begann als raidleiter mit der manöverkritik.

anderer raidleitender schamiheiler(ARSH): ey! das kanns nicht sein! ich bin bei 30% mana und der andere schami bei knapp 100%!

Meine Wenigkeit(MW): nun ja, das erklärt sich wahrscheinlich dadurch, dass du nie dein wasserschild erneuerst, dreimal im atem stehen bleibst, ankhen musstest und wirklich mehr geheilt als ich hast du auch nicht.

ARSH: ey, ich hab mich da extra sterben lassen!

MW: öhm... naja, abgesehen davon. du gehst nach ony und brauchst drei heiler, aber hast nur einen einzigen range-dd und machst mich doof von der seite an? abgesehen davon braucht man hier als schamane keine überheilung fahren, die über 50% liegt. pack dir mal an die eigene nase, bevor du andere kritisiert.

Ihr wurdet aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt.

MW: öhm... lol. viel spaß noch

/cast Ruhestein


----------



## Sypher (8. März 2010)

Wir waren Halle der...Blitze glaub ich (Heroisch)...und es war kurz nach 3.3

Mit "wir" meine ich einen befreundeten Hexenmeister so T9 (4/5), nen Jäger (nix nennenswertes außer den Phönixbogen des Sonnenzorns) und nen Schurken (SM-Domina Questbelohnungen halt) und meine Wenigkeit...Druide T9 (5/5) und noch nen bissle Zeugs aus PDK usw...

Wir brauchten noch einen Tank! Ich war Heiler.

Der Tank war auch SUPERSCHNELL dar und ließ mich nicht mal durchbuffen da war der schon in der ersten Mobgruppe... Ich wunderte mich schon etwas über den teils HEFTIGEN Schaden, den der Junge einstecken musste...
Aber was macht man als Druide wenn die Heilung nicht reicht? Genau man benützt neben Verjüngen auch Blühendes Leben...

Irgendwann war ich an dem Punkt wo es mit allen HoTs trotzdem noch bestenfalls "anstrengend" war...

Mein Hexenmeisterkollege über TS: "Ey, Shiva! Der Depp tankt mit 2-handwaffe und offskillung."
"Lass ihn doch, solange ich Mana hab." sprachs und in dem Moment hat der "Depp" schon den Boss und noch ne weitere Gruppe gepullt.

Gruppe Tot ich steh auf Beleb alle, Hexer meint:
"Zieh dir doch mal Deffequip an! Und Skill mal um kann doch nicht sein, wenn du dich als Tank anmeldest dann tank auch und mach net so halbgares Zeugs, du machst dem Heiler ja schwerer als es sein müsste."


Nach einem etwas längeren Flame wollte ich ihn Vote-Kicken....Ging net einer der DD´s war sein Gildi...


Und er wollte nicht Tanken... Ich konnte mich net umziehen, weil keiner Heiler mehr da gewesen wäre...
Was macht unser Hexer pragmatisch wie er ist? Geht in seinen PVP-Dämo Specc und Tankt die komplette instanz, gab ziemliche viele "Fast-Wipes" weil ich vor lachen nemmer konnte.

Obergut wurde es an der Stelle !BOSS! wo unser Warri dachte:" Gut, kann ich ja schaden machen." Es Blitzt und Bruzzelt und der Warri stirbt, das war befriedigend UND Lustig zugleich^^


----------



## Gaueko (8. März 2010)

Mein lustigster Raid war an sich kein Raid sondern nur der Typ, der leute dafür suchte... ich zitiere:

"Suche 1 Heiler und DDs für Weekly! Bitte nicht unter 5k GS!"

Weekly war der Flammenleviathan....


----------



## Ulthras (8. März 2010)

Wenn ich das alles hier so lese, bekomm ich selbst richtig Lust, mal so richtig besoffen WoW zu zocken


----------



## Thriller-Killer (9. März 2010)

in obsi 10.
da war ein dk.der hatte grün-blau-lila eq und dann noch so ein gemisch zwischen pvp-pve-tank und dd gear.stehen vor dem letzten boss.dk nciht grade viel dmg.es geht los.der dk zündet alle cd´s an und stürmt auf sarth ein.er stirbt aber haben es trotdem geschaft..dann sagt der dk:Sry,habe gedacht tank hätte schon getankt.alle haben gelacht


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles hier so lese, bekomm ich selbst richtig Lust, mal so richtig besoffen WoW zu zocken



Der Renner sind 2Promille Raids

"lfm naxx10 undying - mit Erfahrung und 2Promille - Alkoholtest in Dala im Gasthaus /w me"
selbstverständlich Nachts und nicht jugendfrei

Raids sind innerhalb von 10 min voll


----------



## Muhtator (9. März 2010)

Also mein witzigster wipe war in der icc 25 er direkt bei Lord Magwar.

Wir hatten den bereits 2 mal probiert und uns langsam auf 50 % vorgetastet. Gerade waren wir zum zweiten mal gewiped und laufen alle wieder rein.

Wir besprechen die Fehler, jemand stellt ein Fischmal, ich setze mich um was zu essen, und sehe einen Jäger auf mich zu, an mir vorbei und in Lord Magwar hineinlaufen.

Alle springen auf und ziehen ihre Waffen, während im TS die Hölle los bricht, der Lord kommt rüber und klatscht mich als Tank der noch brav spotte und ein: "raus hier, lauft lauft, LAUFT!" brüllt mit 2 schlägen um verfolgt dann den Rest der Gruppe durch die Halle, wärend und schlachtet sie einen nach dem anderen ab. Ich glaube 2 Nachzügler haben es wieder aus der Inze herausgeschafft.

Was war passiert? Der erwähnte Jäger ist mit autolaufen an kurz (brain)afk gegangen und auf der schnurrgeraden strecke dann eben voll in den Boss gerasselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sengor (9. März 2010)

SwenRLP schrieb:


> Ich glaub Oktober oder November gab es über den Bier des Monats e.V. ein Bier das einem in einen Eisblock einschloss, der haargenau so aussah wie der von einem Mage bzw. wie bei Saphiron in Naxx.... man kann sich schon denken welch blöde Idee mir gekommen ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha wie geil XD
aber vor allem der spruch "Ob ihr wirklich richtig steht, seht ihr wenn das Licht aus geht..."


----------



## Unsinnig (9. März 2010)

Jetzt gerade hatte ich einen lustigen (kurz-) Run in Managruft (naja kein Raid, aber wollte auch mal was in diesen Thread posten^^):

- Wir gehen alle auf die ersten Traschmobs zu - kein Problem die nächsten auch nicht.

- Nach 3 oder 4 Gruppen kommen doch die mit AoE Schaden - ich als DD drauf und denke Heiler heilt ja auch mich
 Nix da von wegen, nach dem ersten Wipe nach paar Gruppen sag ich er soll auch alle anderen heilen
 - keine Reaktion -

- Dann wieder drin - auf zur den nächsten Gruppen - aber es bekommen alle Schaden - die Fernddler vll wegen zu hohem Schaden (700 bis 800 Dps oO ich nur 500) aber egal.
 Der Heiler findet es immer noch nicht von Nutzen die anderen zu heilen - setzt der sich erst hin und trinkt was und heilt die anderen - nur mich net -.-

- Dann nach dem nächsten Wipe hatte ich kein Bock mehr, weil das schon wieder nach ein paar Metern passierte -.-

- Aber dann kommt das Lustige daran der Tank meinte, ich sei ein Noob ,weil ich nur 500 Dps auf 65 mache im Gegensatz zu seinem Dk (anderer Char), der angeblich 1k geschafft hat - achja btw ich bin unholy Dk^^ - obwohl ich diesen Guide siehe 4.1 benutzte - komisch oder dass er mehr weis als einer von FtH

PS: Ich hoffe ihr könnt meinen Text entziffern. >.<


----------



## Willtaker (9. März 2010)

jeder randomraid hat was lustiges. liegt wohl am server, aber am ende geht es immer total in die hose


----------



## Pluto-X (9. März 2010)

Ich weis nicht ob man das als herkömmlichen raid bezeichnen kann, aber das spassigste randomereignis hatte ich bei einem 40er-Raid gegen die Hordeanführer.
Das war vor einem Jahr beim Winterhauchfest, ich war da gerade erst seit 1 Monat lvl80.
Diese ganze spannende Atmosphäre und die Anspannung die mit jedem nächsten Kill eines Anführers wuchs war echt sehr intensiv.
Die Leute waren echt gut drauf und haben viel Spass gemacht, obwohl wir 2 mal komplett aufgerieben wurden.
All diese unvorhersehbaren Elemente haben wirklich viel Spass gemacht.
Nach mehrstündiger Arbeit haben wir uns dann alle in Dalaran als stolze Kriegsbärenbesitzer auf die Treppe zu den Kirin Tor gestellt und vorher als Wintergnom in Dala Mitte verkleidet.
Einer meiner liebsten Screenshots ist da entstanden :fast 40 Wintergnome sitzen auf dem Kriegsbär!
Heutzutage ist das wohl nix dolles mehr den Bär zu haben, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war das schon ne Hausnummer ^^


----------



## ricci (9. März 2010)

*GGGGG*

Ich weis noch GAAAAAAANZ genau welcher Raid das war.. der ist sogar noch nichtmal sooo lange herr^^!!! *GGG*

Das war glaube ich.. so ca. vor 5 Monaten (kA) .. ich wollte halt mit ein paar Gildenmembern Naxx10 gehen (3 mit mir sind dan doch nur mitgekommen xD) die 2 sind halt grad erst 80 geworden , ect. kannten Naxx nicht.. eq war zwar schon da aber wollten halt mal so rein.

Ab RND grp angeschlossen.. und es war SOOOO GEIL XD!!!!!!

Es war die mit abständen einer meiner schlechtesten NaxxRaids - von den Bosskills herr.. aber es war soo hammer geil lustig xD.. wir hatten da so einen Orc-Schurken bei uns im Teamspeak (von dem Raid) und der hat aber auch wirklich NUR.. NUUUUUUUUR verdammt geile scheiße gelabert.. wir mussten alle so HAMMA geil feixen XDDDDDDDDDD ...

dan standen für so für Thaddius.. bei uns waren eben 3 Leute off (darunter 2 heiler) und ich mein Kumpel Paul (aka Luzifer) und Simon (aka Desnova) und der Schurke hat eben angefangen den Simon zu "mobben" .. *GGGG*

Es kahm eben halt ein Freund noch von diesem Schurken dazu.. und die haben so hammer geile Witze gemacht.. und der akzent von den 2n.. wir mussten SO HAMMA lachen..
gut.. zurück zum Punkt^^ also der Simon wurde irgentwann eben gemobbt.. weil er hat eben das nicht so witzig gefunden (als einziger wohlbemerkt^^) und bei Thaddius ist es eben dan ausgeartet.. er hat einfach mal so obendrein gesagt "Halt doch mal deine verdammte Fresse" und dan kahm das so hamma DDD .. der Schurke hat dan mit dem Freund den SImon so geil ausgefeixt^^!!!!!! und dan kahms.. (wir haben alle mitgemacht) wir waren voll geworden (kurz darauf!) und der Schurke sagte.. (mit seinem UR geilen Russichen Akzent mit hamma geilen Schwulen touch^^!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!) 
*So jetzt kommen bitte alle mal zu mir, nein desnova bleib da mal sitzen, so und jetzt stellen wir alle uns vor Dessnovva (<-- SO HAMMA GEIL AUSGESPROCHEN ;DDDD) und nun alle bitte /winken eingeben, (DAS WAR SOOOOOOOOOOOO HAMMA GEIL XXXXXXXXXXDDDD!!!) " Desnova nurnoch: "Ach Ficke* euch doch alle -- Ruhestein -- " DDDDD

und im nächsten Naxx-Gildenraid.. wir stehen vor Kel'thuzad.. 1.00uhr morgens.. wir hatten schon 12 Trys an ihn und er wollte einfach nicht fallen^^.. und dan flüstert Paul zu mir , weist noch letztens? der naxxraid mit dem schurken^^? Und es kahm so geil.. (ich machte einen auf Ernst (=war raidcheff) ) "So .. Desnova bleib mal da stehen.. taktikbesprechung.. SO ich bitte jetzt ALLE zu mir zu kommen.. so.. genau und jetzt gebt bitte alle nurnoch /winken ein , ja /winken.. wartet bitte.. und (in dem moment Desnova im Ts: ach ihr könnt mich mal - Player left - und wir haben ihm zu gewinkt.. und wir haben uns NICHT mehr einbekommen mit dem lachen.. es war so hamma geil^^.. im nächsten Try lag er dan auch (woran das wohl lag ^_^?) und ratet mal wer als einziger gestorben war *G*.. richtig^^ DESNOVA DD .. 

Danach musst ich mich bei ihm entschuldigen.. aber ab dem Zeitpunkt hies er dank des russischen Akzentes und meiner und Pauls Fantasie.. Dessnovva, die Russische Kâmbfaxt.. (so ausgesprochen DD)


danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit ^,^!!!!!!


----------



## DiemoX (9. März 2010)

Vor ein paar Monaten, als Emalon gerade erschienen ist, hatte ich mich einer 10er Gruppe als Druiden tank angeschlossen. So weit so gut. Taktik, Zuweisungen etc. und dann endlich der pull. Ich sollte mir die Adds schnappen, Wilde Attacke in die Meute rein, der andere Tank spottet Emalon ab und ich zieh wie geplant die Adds an den linken Rand. Von da an hatte ich wohl mein Gehirn ausgeschaltet, lag wohl auch daran, dass ich nebenbei Tv schaute^^. Mein Fehler lag darin, dass ich vergaß die neuen spawnenden Adds zu schnappen, die folgendermaßen fröhlich durch den Raid pflügten, mit Vorliebe zu unseren netten Heilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Erst gegen Ende merkte ich meinen Fehler und konnte gerade noch retten, was noch zu retten war. Und es gab keinen Wipe, aber der Raidleiter war selbstredend stinkesauer auf mich und ich persönlich hab mich nur schlappgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

